# Looking to purchase a flashlight? Here's an awesome resource!



## bLue_oNioN

Hello everyone,

 I stumbled recently on a great community of very helpful people. The subject? Flashlights =)

 At first thought, it does seem a little weird, since it's not like you can use more than one flashlight at a time... but then again, how many headphones can _you _wear at a time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In any case, I was trying to pick out a flashlight for my family back home as a gift of some sorts (during typhoon season, the storms get real heavy resulting in power loss -- now that I'm away and can't take care of them, I feel safer knowing that they're properly equipped). These people replied on the minute without signs of tiring from my rather rookie-like questions, so without further ado, here it is!
 [size=xx-small]
 Footnote: Just to ensure that there aren't any problems later on (and because I was shocked to see accusations of a similar sort fly about in an old thread lying about) I will be very clear about this: I do not own or operate the site, I have a post count of 7 there and do not plan to add on to that number, nor am I trying to promote traffic to their website. I do not plan on bumping this thread up -- this is simply a passing on of what I felt was a great resource that may prove to be of some aid to physically active Head-Fi members.[/size]


----------



## Wmcmanus

Ok, so now I know what all of my friends are thinking when I start talking about headphones... OMG, this world is big enough to play host to flashlight nuts?


----------



## h3nG

now i have seen everything.


----------



## bLue_oNioN

LOL, I suspected that would be the general reaction


----------



## skiingemt

Finally, a DIY resource suited to my electronics skill level!

 G


----------



## aerius

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Ok, so now I know what all of my friends are thinking when I start talking about headphones... OMG, this world is big enough to play host to flashlight nuts?_

 

If you can dream it, there's likely a forum dedicated to it somewhere on the internet. And the correct term is "flash-a-holics". Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## MrSlacker

aerius: how do you know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 buts thats funny, flashlight nuts lol


----------



## Zuerst

I thought it was fleshlight for a moment...


----------



## JeffL

Those LED torches are sweet. Every geek should have one.


----------



## gsferrari

This is great news!!

 I vow to join all the absurd forums out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flashlights? What next? Cigarette lighter Forums? Sunglasses forums?


----------



## N@Z

This is what I like about Head-Fi's lounge, you always get something new! 

 Actually cigarette lighters & sunglasses sounds more plausible than flashlights. I did collect these at one time or another!


----------



## Head Creep

The site isn't loading for me, not sure why...

 As for absurd forums, I think someone should start up a forum for water. Reviews of different brands, mods, etc.


----------



## ls20

imn all about inova

 have an x1... its AWESOME...brilliant spot... AA battery... tiny..waterproof (ive dived with it :-x)... just terrific

 had an x5 for a while... great size... 

 i want an x0 but dont have money


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gsferrari* 
_Flashlights? What next? Cigarette lighter Forums? Sunglasses forums? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can only hope you were joking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those are actually pretty common. Much more common than headphone websites.

 Sad to say I've considered buying an LED torch before, and might given some extra money. You can't spell "geek" without EE, says the electrical engineer.


----------



## bLue_oNioN

*Strohmie* - it's SO COLD here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm already starting to feel kind of sick, and this is three blankets on top of me!! =/
 Supposed to drop down to 32*F at 5 in the morning later today... Do you reckon it'll start snowing sometime soon?

 I did wind up buying an LED flashlight actually -- the Inova X5T-HA. It was a custom batch run for a client with some "mission-specific twists" (among some other changes, they made it so that it's Type III Anodized, which is why on the bottom it says "I performed a scratch test with my Benchmade pocket knife, but could not scratch the finish of the light. It feels like glass.")

 I see that they jacked the price up though... probably because they're running out?


----------



## tattoou2

I've been a member over at CPF (Candlepower Forums) for almost two years now and used to collect mostly custom-made lights. The guys over there are as knowledgeable, friendly, helpful, and trustworthy as most of us here at Head-Fi. CPF is a great place. All my experiences there have been very positive.

 Believe me, flashlights are as addictive, fun, and "wallet-thinning" as headphones and audio gear.


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bLue_oNioN* 
_*Strohmie* - it's SO COLD here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm already starting to feel kind of sick, and this is three blankets on top of me!! =/
 Supposed to drop down to 32*F at 5 in the morning later today... Do you reckon it'll start snowing sometime soon?_

 

Would you believe that I still wear shorts and a t-shirt? I actually walked a couple blocks to a convenience store at about 1am in the same outfit. Yes, I am nuts. For some reason I like the cold.

 The first snow of the year usually holds off until early November, but you never know. Morning frost will be making its presence known very soon though, if it hasn't already.


----------



## jlo mein

i have a trusty ol ArcAAA pocket light with my keys thanks to the candlepower forums. I'm sure there are better keyring lights out there now, but at the time everyone was talking about the ArcAAA.

 I think its about time i got a new light...something in the pocketable size range...but more light...


----------



## comabereni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tattoou2* 
_I've been a member over at CPF (Candlepower Forums) for almost two years now and used to collect mostly custom-made lights. The guys over there are as knowledgeable, friendly, helpful, and trustworthy as most of us here at Head-Fi. CPF is a great place. All my experiences there have been very positive.

 Believe me, flashlights are as addictive, fun, and "wallet-thinning" as headphones and audio gear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can believe it. I read this thread on CandlePower with, admittedly, a smile on my face as a guy tries to figure out how to spend his $200 on a flashlight. You can substitute every reference to flashlight and model number with a headphone model and it reads exactly like this forum. 

 This line is especially classic: "Sad that I look at your lights and drool......very very nice....thats one... and I'm very Impressed Mr Bulk, eggggzelent light! Love the lumens gauge pic included!"


----------



## tattoou2

mmmm....lumens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Arcs are great lights (have 3). I like the stuff made by Elektrolumens, and TNC too.


----------



## warubozu

Cool site, so far my flashlight inventory consists of the following from Surefire:

 10X Dominator
 8AX Commander
 M3 & M3 Turbo
 L5 LumaMax


----------



## bLue_oNioN

CPF is definitely full of hospitality, I was drenched in it when I asked my questions. I also thought it was really cool how active they were in supporting each other -- check this link out. It's quite amazing, what they do (not to draw any comparisons, of course, I just thought this thread was an exemplary illustration of humanity).

 Some of your Head-Fi CPF'ers have quite a collection! I have no idea what the differences are between all of those, but I know flashlights can get quite expensive... was considering the Surefire L1 until the 125USD price tag threw me off


----------



## warpdriver

I've been bitten by the flashlight bug. It seemed to me that a good flashlight is a very good thing to have with me all of the time (walking at night, in the car, middle of the night trips going down to the basement without turning on all the lights, fiddling with connections). Reading the Candlepowerforums and the reviews at flashlightreviews.com has me thinking about wanting a good tough light, with a good beam pattern, form factor, and battery regulation

 Just like I used to think $200 was too much for a headphone (and no longer do), now I think that spending $100-$150 on an excellent quality flashlight is not a big deal anymore.


----------



## kwkarth

Hello fellow flashaholics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Here's another good link:

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/
 Surefires rule!


----------



## XxATOLxX

I wonder what they do at their meets.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XxATOLxX* 
_I wonder what they do at their meets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Flash each other?


 -Ed


----------



## ScubaSteve87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Ok, so now I know what all of my friends are thinking when I start talking about headphones_

 


 Word

 Now I have something to show them to make them belive I am not the crazy


----------



## fureshi

who da thunk that there would be a flashlight forum? i've had a surefire 6P for 6 or 7 years now and i still love it. i take it with me everytime i travel since it's so small and easy to carry. amazing that such a tiny flashlight can be so bright.


----------



## moj0

CandlePowerForums > General Flashlight > Flashlight collecting > Reload this Page Post your 2005's Flashlights pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh my gosh!

 edit: Mmmmmm flashlaiyte...


----------



## moj0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XxATOLxX* 
_I wonder what they do at their meets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Flash each other?
 -Ed_

 

lollllllllllllll


----------



## ken36

I just go buy a flashlight. Not very smart, I guess.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *comabereni* 
_I can believe it. I read this thread on CandlePower with, admittedly, a smile on my face as a guy tries to figure out how to spend his $200 on a flashlight. *You can substitute every reference to flashlight and model number with a headphone model and it reads exactly like this forum. *..._

 

I like this quote (in bold)


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ken36* 
_I just go buy a flashlight. Not very smart, I guess._

 

I guess other people just go to Bestbuy and pick up the first $20 earbuds they like the look of. No difference.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Ok, so now I know what all of my friends are thinking when I start talking about headphones... OMG, this world is big enough to play host to flashlight nuts?_

 


 Riiiiight … and our hobby here is sane, sensible, and down-to-earth. Riiiiiight.


----------



## akwok

I know this sounds ironic, but why do you need more than one flashlight?


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *akwok* 
_I know this sounds ironic, but why do you need more than one flashlight? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The same reason you need more than one headphone, you pick the right tool for the right job. Just like headphones, there is no ONE headphone that does the job.

 here's a simple case:
 - camping. You need something to light up the interior of the tent. Do you pick up the super bright one that blinds everyone in the tent?
 - You want to walk around in the dark. Do you pick one that has a wide beam or a very narrow beam?
 - You need to light up street and house numbers. You want one with a good spot beam and reach, and a quick switch that allows you to quickly point the light with one hand.
 - You want to do reading. Do you want one that is super bright that burns out your eyeballs, and kills the battery in 1 hour? No, you want a dimmer one that has a even beam with good battery life.

 Basically, every flashlight is suited for different tasks. Every flashlight has tradeoffs between size, battery life, beam type, bulb life, durability, weight, versatility etc. There is no one flashlight that can do it all, so you optimize your choice for the conditions that you need.

 Most people only need a cheap flashlight....but conversely, most people need a cheap headphone. The *ethuasiasts* look beyond that, trying to find the best of the best for their needs.


----------



## rsaavedra

So what's the Orpheus of Flashlights? Of course, a non-headfier flash-a-holic might not know very well what I'm asking.

 And if flashlight geeks are called flash-a-holics, what do you call (photographic) flash geeks?


----------



## JahJahBinks

Sounds fun when they flash each other with $300 flashlights.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_So what's the Orpheus of Flashlights? Of course, a non-headfier flash-a-holic might not know very well what I'm asking._

 

Hmm, good question. I guess one of the Orpheus candidates of handheld flashlights might be the Surefire Beast. $3000 USD. Basically a HID in your hand. Uses 20 CR123 batteries. They are limited run and now out of production. 2000 lumens output (contrast that to say 50 lumens of your typical 2D Maglight)

http://www.obaq.tv/cpf/?page=SureFire_Beast


----------



## warubozu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_So what's the Orpheus of Flashlights? Of course, a non-headfier flash-a-holic might not know very well what I'm asking._

 


 Currently it's Surefire's HellFire spotlight which was designed for use (mounted) on .50 caliber machine guns but can also be used as a handheld. Not available for sale to the general public and made specifically for the military. Prior to the HellFire it was Surefire's Beast that was the Orpheus of Flashlights. The Beast was available to the public but has since been discontinued and was only made in a limited amount (only 100 of them were built).


----------



## rsaavedra

Wow thanks for the info Warubozu and Warpdriver. Now I'm really wondering what would be the SR60's or the KSC-35's if you like, of the flashlight world.


 (I'm sure these questions are quite funny for some lurkers. Imagine what it would be like to start lurking in an unfamiliar techie forum, let's say Nuclear Reactor geeks, and see a post about Headphones -a foreign techie world for them, but familiar to us- along the lines of : "So what's the Plutonium XDH-99 chamber plus" of the headphone world?" and we headfiers would have absolutely no clear idea what they were really asking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_Wow thanks for the info Warubozu and Warpdriver. Now I'm really wondering what would be the SR60's or the KSC-35's if you like, of the flashlight world._

 

The flashlight of the year for flashlight fanatics is the Fenix. Works off normal AA/AAA batteries, small, high quality and relatively affordable ($30-45). The common term flashaholics use is EDC (Everyday Carry).....and the Fenix is the one to get for that purpose. If you go to the forum, you'll see a lot of excitement for this flashlight

http://www.fenixlight.com/flashlight/fenixl1.htm
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_l1p.htm


----------



## max-9

Yall see how funny flashlight forum seems next time you need to visit the outhouse 3am....what you gonna take with you ......yer grados or a 12 volt dualbulb maglight ?


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* 
_The flashlight of the year for flashlight fanatics is the Fenix. Works off normal AA/AAA batteries, small, high quality and relatively affordable ($30-45). The common term flashaholics use is EDC (Everyday Carry).....and the Fenix is the one to get for that purpose. If you go to the forum, you'll see a lot of excitement for this flashlight

http://www.fenixlight.com/flashlight/fenixl1.htm
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_l1p.htm_

 

Excellent Warpdriver thanks a lot! Will try to get one of those some time soon.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_Excellent Warpdriver thanks a lot! Will try to get one of those some time soon._

 

I got mine from this guy http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...ad.php?t=96886


----------



## PATB

I too got a Fenix flashlight from the source warpdriver linked to (thanks warpdriver!). Highly recommended for a small LED flashlight. Way brighter than I need, but hey it is the flashlight of the year at candlepowerforum! I use mine primarily to browse for CDs at night (I listen in the dark!). No annoying dead spot in the middle. The fenix is also small enough to fit in my pocket; very handy when going out at night etc. I was really surprised how bright this little flashlight is even compared to my full size D-cell cheapo flashlight.

 One advice is to ask the seller to check the flashlight before shipping. Just let the guy know that this is your first "real" flashlight. Some candlepower members (one member?) have reported receiving a bad unit, so just ask the seller to check before shipping.


----------



## perplex

Do those sites have a Top 5 flashlights that they recommend after reviewing? Otherwise how are newbies supposed to know which ones to get unless you read ALL reviews


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *perplex* 
_Do those sites have a Top 5 flashlights that they recommend after reviewing? Otherwise how are newbies supposed to know which ones to get unless you read ALL reviews 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You could say the same thing about headphones. There will NEVER been agreement as to which are the top 5 headphones.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I remember there was an article in Life magazine a few months ago about vacuum collectors, evidently there are a number of people with 100s of vacuums in their collection, and there are meets too. I thought it was a pretty interesting article since I found it so strange, different strokes for different folks as they say


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_I remember there was an article in Life magazine a few months ago about vacuum collectors,_

 

Now that's a hobby that will SUCK your wallet dry


----------



## blueice

Hehe fun world we live in. I am interested in the fenix L1p light just to see what the candle of the year is like. Is it worth it to order the two stage mod as well?


----------



## kwkarth

LOL! This has been a very entertaining thread to read! Thanks all!

 My current favorite EDC is a Surefire A2 Aviator.

 You can liken LED flashlights to solid state amps and incandescent lights to tube amps.

 The A2 is a hybrid. LED's for low power, close work, and incandescent for high power, long reach lighting. Originally designed for pilots who needed a controled light for reading maps, ets, in the cockpit and a really bright light to do walk around pre-flight check outs, being able to illuminate the top of a 747 tail from the ground in the dark.

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/.../900/sesent/00

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/rev...urefire_a2.htm

 There's just something about a good incandescent light that can't (yet) be duplicated by an LED.

 I have a number of good high power (3W & 5W) LED lights, Surfire L2, L4, and the like, but the fully regulated A2 is unique and a favorite.

 Sound familiar if you replace torch terms with 'phone terms??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!


----------



## star882

I have built and modded many flashlights. I have a homemade combination LED flashlight and battery pack. I also modded a halogen spotlight so it can be left on charge constantly.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* 
_LOL! This has been a very entertaining thread to read! Thanks all!

 My current favorite EDC is a Surefire A2 Aviator.

 You can liken LED flashlights to solid state amps and incandescent lights to tube amps.

 The A2 is a hybrid. LED's for low power, close work, and incandescent for high power, long reach lighting. Originally designed for pilots who needed a controled light for reading maps, ets, in the cockpit and a really bright light to do walk around pre-flight check outs, being able to illuminate the top of a 747 tail from the ground in the dark.

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/.../900/sesent/00

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/rev...urefire_a2.htm

 There's just something about a good incandescent light that can't (yet) be duplicated by an LED.

 I have a number of good high power (3W & 5W) LED lights, Surfire L2, L4, and the like, but the fully regulated A2 is unique and a favorite.

 Sound familiar if you replace torch terms with 'phone terms??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!_

 

My new EDC:
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/rev...s_edcu60xr.htm


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* 
_My current favorite EDC is a Surefire A2 Aviator.
 You can liken LED flashlights to solid state amps and incandescent lights to tube amps._

 

A very interesting analogy...so if you were to compare the Surefire A2 vs U2, what would you prefer?


----------



## petery83

I find that a flashlight is a pretty handy tool to carry around.

 I EDC my ARC AAA-P, and almost always have my Fenix L1P and/or SureFire G2 on me or close at hand.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_A very interesting analogy...so if you were to compare the Surefire A2 vs U2, what would you prefer?_

 

I like the functionality of the U2, but for one, it's too big physically for an every day carry unless one wears one's bat belt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Secondly, the U2 doesn't quite have the throw that the A2 has. 

 I ordered the EDC Ultimate 60GTXR sight unseen, based on reviews. It hasn't even arrived yet, but on paper, it looks perfect. Smaller than a Surefire E1e/E1L, and brighter than either, with 20 selectable levels of brightness. On paper, the UDC is almost as bright as the A2. The EDC is rated at (by flashlightreview.com) 38 lux throw/42 output. The A2 is rated 45 throw/57.5 output. The Surefire U2 @ max output is rated 43 throw/ 55 output and quite a bit larger than the A2. 

 So aside from the EDC, assuming it's everything its cracked up to be, I still like the A2 over the U2 for size. I like the U2 for versatility, but it's just too big to carry everywhere.


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* 
_I like the functionality of the U2, but for one, it's too big physically for an every day carry unless one wears one's bat belt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Secondly, the U2 doesn't quite have the throw that the A2 has. The A2 is rated 45 throw/57.5 output. The Surefire U2 @ max output is rated 43 throw/ 55 output and quite a bit larger than the A2._

 

Thanks so much for the comparison; may I ask an additional question? I'm actually looking for the brightest, most compact light and I noticed the U2 has an 80 lumens setting. I'm actually not worried about batteries as I'll be using compatible rechargeable lithiums. With that extra tidbit of info, would you still prefer A2?


----------



## ooheadsoo

I've used the fenix l1p for a couple months now, and it's a great edc. Unlike headphones, flashlights are easily quantifiable: dimensions, runtime, output, aesthetics. Like bladeforums.com, many of the people there use the stuff on the job and are very familiar, like handymen, police or firefighters etc.

 They really have cr123 batteries that are rechargeable? I've never heard of them, nor seen a charger. I'd have gotten a surefire if I had been aware of such a thing. I should say that I mean in that form factor, specifically.

 Watch out because the really high output ones will melt if you leave them on too long under the right circumstances.


----------



## jumpinjohn1234

I've got a surefire g2, with a 61p bulb in it. 120 lumens

 Although since it sucks the juice out of my battries, I picked up rechargeable 123a battries. I've seen pretty crazy flashlights at gun ranges, burn holes in chip-bags.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_Thanks so much for the comparison; may I ask an additional question? I'm actually looking for the brightest, most compact light and I noticed the U2 has an 80 lumens setting. I'm actually not worried about batteries as I'll be using compatible rechargeable lithiums. With that extra tidbit of info, would you still prefer A2?_

 

Yes, I would for three reasons... 
 1. Cost (A2 is cheaper)
 2. Size (A2 is smaller)
 3. The A2 measures brighter and with better throw by independant testing. See the numbers I posted above from FlashlightReviews.com


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ooheadsoo* 
_I've used the fenix l1p for a couple months now, and it's a great edc. Unlike headphones, flashlights are easily quantifiable: dimensions, runtime, output, aesthetics. Like bladeforums.com, many of the people there use the stuff on the job and are very familiar, like handymen, police or firefighters etc.

 They really have cr123 batteries that are rechargeable? I've never heard of them, nor seen a charger. I'd have gotten a surefire if I had been aware of such a thing. I should say that I mean in that form factor, specifically.

 Watch out because the really high output ones will melt if you leave them on too long under the right circumstances._

 

I have a Fenix 1p and 0p on order from TADGear. They look like really cool lights. Actually, the 1p arrived today, but I'm out of town on a business trip and won't see the light till I get back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Besides performance and form factor, both of the Fenix lights are really cool because they use 1AA for the 1P and 1AAA for the 0p. Makes 'em cheaper to battery up.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jumpinjohn1234* 
_I've got a surefire g2, with a 61p bulb in it. 120 lumens

 Although since it sucks the juice out of my battries, I picked up rechargeable 123a battries. I've seen pretty crazy flashlights at gun ranges, burn holes in chip-bags._

 

Know what you mean... I've got a C3 that puts out 200 lumens. It gets too hot to hold in your hand after about 10 minutes of run time.


----------



## jude

I carry a Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn (1-LED version) pretty much _everywhere_ I go. The Fenix L0P looks interesting to me, and is almost certainly many times brighter than the Matterhorn, but the Matterhorn is bright enough for most things I need a flashlight for on most days, and I'm not hesitant to use it for extended periods, given the very long battery life. It's my favorite pocketable light so far.

 Among other lights, I also have an old SureFire 9N with a couple of TurboHead attachments for it, and a few spare bulb sets for each. Rippin' bright light, and amazing throw with a TurboHead attached (though the standard head with beam-shaper is what's on there most of the time). But I hardly use the 9N, as it's not something you can carry easily, the NiMH rechargeable battery (like any NiMH battery) loses power if left uncharged for many days, and the run-time on high is only 20 minutes or so. And in low-beam mode, it doesn't put out much light at all, and certainly not enough to be worth carrying that thing. Wonderful light, though, and certainly a great and classic tactical light.

 Two of the very best lights I've _ever_ used (other than my Matterhorn) for practical everyday use are my Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon 4AA and my Princeton Tec EOS headlamp. Both are very bright, both have superb power regulation, and both are extremely affordable. No, neither does what my 9N does, but I rarely need what the 9N does. And both run for extended periods on batteries I always have around (4 AA cells for the ProPolymer, and 3 AAA cells for the EOS). For anyone wanting top-notch lights without spending big bucks, consider these two. (NOTE: The ProPolymer is no pocket light; and the EOS can fit in a pocket, but it's not tiny like the Matterhorn.)

 And here's a helpful hint: If you've not done so before, consider scrubbing your contacts with a little Caig DeOxit (and cotton cloth), and then follow up with ProGold, leaving a _light_ sheen of it on the battery and flashlight contacts. I do this from time to time with my lights, and you might be surprised at how much brighter your light may get. I noticed oxidation on the contacts of one of my Matterhorns today, cleaned and conditioned the contacts, and it's now much brighter than before the cleaning/conditioning (and was brighter than the other Matterhorn until I cleaned/conditioned that one too).


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jude* 
_I carry a Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn (1-LED version) pretty much everywhere I go. The Fenix L0P looks interesting to me, and is almost certainly many times brighter than the Matterhorn, but the Matterhorn is bright enough for most things I need a flashlight for on most days, and I'm not hesitant to use it for extended periods, given the very long battery life. It's my favorite pocketable light so far.

 Among other lights, I also have an old SureFire 9N with a couple of TurboHead attachments for it, and a few spare bulb sets for each. Rippin' bright light, and amazing throw with a TurboHead attached (though the standard head with beam-shaper is what's on there most of the time). But I hardly use the 9N, as it's not something you can carry easily, the NiMH rechargeable battery (like any NiMH battery) loses power if left uncharged for many days, and the run-time on high is only 20 minutes or so. And in low-beam mode, it doesn't put out much light at all, and certainly not enough to be worth carrying that thing. Wonderful light, though, and certainly a great and classic tactical light.

 Two of the very best lights I've ever used (other than my Matterhorn) for practical everyday use are my Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon 4AA and my Princeton Tec EOS headlamp. Both are very bright, both have superb power regulation, and both are extremely affordable. No, neither does what my 9N does, but I rarely need what the 9N does. And both run for extended periods on batteries I always have around (4 AA cells for the ProPolymer, and 3 AAA cells for the EOS). For anyone wanting top-notch lights without spending big bucks, consider these two. (NOTE: The ProPolymer is no pocket light; and the EOS can fit in a pocket, but it's not tiny like the Matterhorn.)

 And here's a helpful hint: If you've not done so before, consider scrubbing your contacts with a little Caig DeOxit (and cotton cloth), and then follow up with ProGold, leaving a light sheen of it on the battery and flashlight contacts. I do this from time to time with my lights, and you might be surprised at how much brighter your light may get. I noticed oxidation on the contacts of one of my Matterhorns today, cleaned and conditioned the contacts, and it's now much brighter than before the cleaning/conditioning (and was brighter than the other Matterhorn until I cleaned/conditioned that one too)._

 

As far as "tactical" vs EDC, there are only a few lights that qualify for both duties. The SF E2E, E2D, A2, pretty much barely qualify for tactical use, but they're pretty compact, but do not support the Surefire grip method like the C3, M series, G2Z, and the like.

 That Princeton TEC EOS is one really great light. I'm glad you mentioned it Jude. Well designed, and cost effective. Oh, and the Caig treatments...Absolutely! Stuff does wonders!


----------



## Lat

so, which is a better hobby, flashlights or headphones? hahaha.


 anyways, i started lurking at head-fi before i lurked at cpf, so i have lost more wallet mass here than there...

 but yeah, i just bought a fenix l1p a couple months ago, and it's as sweet as cpfers claim it is...(although kinda wished i got a l0p instead)

 and yesterday, i just bought some westone um1s...


 my poor poor wallet.


----------



## slowvr4

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zuerst* 
_I thought it was fleshlight for a moment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 







 I thought the exact same thing haha


----------



## warpdriver

I just bought a Surefire L4, and it's awesome, it just lights up the entire room with a dazzlingly bright wide wall of light....great for when you are investigating what went bump in the night. Nice size too, pocketable and slim

 However, for some reason, they forgot to put in a gasket around the lens....sloppy quality control I guess....you'd expect better for a $150 flashlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I hope it doesn't take months for them to RMA it for me.

 Buying flashlights is also strangely addictive.


----------



## warpdriver

I'm also liking my new E1L, it's a great little EDC with good throw.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* 
_I'm also liking my new E1L, it's a great little EDC with good throw.



_

 

Great lights you have there warpdriver! Both the L4 and e1L are excellent torches. I've got an E1L and an E1e with KL1 head along with an L2 & L4. I prefer the L4 over the L2. The L4 to my eyes seems brighter than the L2 (in spite of printed specs) and it's more compact. My only criticism is that since it has only one brightness level, it gets very hot after about 15 minutes of run time. The throw from the E1L / KL1 is great. You probably know that you can put the KL1 head on the body of rhe L4 and vice versa. This gives some interesting flexibility and combinations.

 I recently picked up an EDC Ultimate 60 XRGT and that will probably become my regular EDC. Very flexible light.
http://www.hdssystems.com/EdcUltimate.html


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* 
_ My only criticism is that since it has only one brightness level, it gets very hot after about 15 minutes of run time._

 

I plan to get a two stage tailcap for the L4 (if I ever get my RMA back)....and then it will be really nice as a general purpose light for indoors and walking around.

 I like the fact I can mix and match the E1L,L4,KL4,KL1 bodies. It's like flashlight Lego.


----------



## Jahn

I've carried a flashlight with me for several months now - usage? Zero. I think I'll just leave it at home now.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_I've carried a flashlight with me for several months now - usage? Zero. I think I'll just leave it at home now._

 

Really? I always have a need for some extra light. I use a keychain light as a minimum.


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_I've carried a flashlight with me for several months now - usage? Zero. I think I'll just leave it at home now._

 

I never knew what was hanging out under my car seat, which basically eats spare change, pens, CO2 cartridges for the bike, remote controls, spare catnip and even an EZPass tag! I wouldn't have been able to find all this great stuff if I didn't have my Surefire light with me.

 So another use is to temp. immobilize a potential mugger with a blinding light, to give you an extra few secs to run away or grap the pepper spray. There are pocket lights so bright they become a type of non-contact weapon.

 In any case, you never know when the lights are going to go out; once I was on Metro North, the train was stuck in a tunnel and lost power. One little boy was terrified. I whipped out my mini mag at the time and all he could do was just stay near the light and feel a lot safer


----------



## BlindTiger

Now that it's winter, I carry a keychain light and a SF on my belt.
 Have not been used at all. C'mon there's so much light pollution in an urban environment even in a black out, you could see with all the emergency lights going on. Not to mention cars everywhere.
 For you power outage prone or outdated power grid system members it's different. 
 I also believe the use as a blinding device is over rated. A crack junkie would just put his hand over his eyes and bum rush you.
 But what do I know, I'm the type of guy who likes my hotel room to have no windows and have all the lights out.


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BlindTiger* 
_I also believe the use as a blinding device is over rated._

 

I actually was skeptical, until I attended Surefire's Anti-Terrorist Symposiums and saw a few takedowns and the "blinding light" technique used by many law enforcement professionals today, right in front of me. If you act quickly, a few seconds is all you need to be defensive or offensive. SF's got some very good training seminars indeed.


----------



## BlindTiger

Well the law enforcement industry are Surefire's major client. and they treat them well, same with the military.
 No knock on Surefire, they invented the tactical light but they cater to a very specific customer, not your drive by gangbanger.
 I'm just not 100 percent on the flashlight as "weapon" case.


----------



## warpdriver

One has to admit, the whole thing about flashlights being "tactical" is a great piece of marketing. Sure, there are tactical uses, and flashlights are useful tools for people that need special purpose lighting, but most people are better off using common sense defensive techniques rather than rely on flashlights being defensive weapons.


----------



## boodi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gsferrari* 
_This is great news!!

 I vow to join all the absurd forums out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Flashlights? What next?_

 

ahah 
 my thoughts exactly


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_I never knew what was hanging out under my car seat, which basically eats spare change, pens, CO2 cartridges for the bike, remote controls, spare catnip and even an EZPass tag! I wouldn't have been able to find all this great stuff if I didn't have my Surefire light with me.

 So another use is to temp. immobilize a potential mugger with a blinding light, to give you an extra few secs to run away or grap the pepper spray. There are pocket lights so bright they become a type of non-contact weapon.

 In any case, you never know when the lights are going to go out; once I was on Metro North, the train was stuck in a tunnel and lost power. One little boy was terrified. I whipped out my mini mag at the time and all he could do was just stay near the light and feel a lot safer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

doh good point. i had no idea i actually carry another form of "flashlight" on me - the superbright LED on my keychain given out at the office in case firefighters have to find you in the dark - not much help to me if i need to navigate down the stairs, but apparently this thing can shine through a good amount of darkness as a beacon, even underwater. i forgot it was on my chain! so yep i guess i still have one on me at all times.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_doh good point. i had no idea i actually carry another form of "flashlight" on me - the superbright LED on my keychain given out at the office in case firefighters have to find you in the dark_

 

Even my wife finds a keychain light to be immensely useful. And she hates my obsession with flashlights.


----------



## warubozu

Looks like I'll be getting a HID flashlight within the next few months, haven't purchased a flashlight since my last Surefire nearly a year ago.


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gsferrari* 
_This is great news!!

 I vow to join all the absurd forums out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flashlights? What next? Cigarette lighter Forums? Sunglasses forums? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL
 Please join these forums immediately
Search for Prepetual Motion
Sanguinus - a good place to give blood
Cowboys and Indians Discussion Forum
Rhinoplasty 4 you Discussions
How to poop at work Discussion Forum
Famous Naked Scientists Discussion
Waste Discussion Forum
 this should keep you busy for awhile


----------



## BlindTiger

I'm joining the Inexpensive Japanese pen collecting forum.
 I think most of the members there are girls.
 I found it because I wanted some pens that are UV sensitive.
 It seems the girls express themselves with different color ink when writing in their journals.


----------



## sonick

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BlindTiger* 
_I'm joining the Inexpensive Japanese pen collecting forum.
*I think most of the members there are girls.*
 I found it because I wanted some pens that are UV sensitive.
 It seems the girls express themselves with different color ink when writing in their journals._

 

dude, you should schedule a meet at _that _forum.


----------



## archosman

Holy smokes!!!

 Went out today and bought a Surefire L4 Lumamax.

 Man this thing is fantastic!


----------



## michaelconnor

Very interesting find. I'd always just considered flashlights to be so...mundane? But then again, I used to think about headphones that way too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to threadjack, but I just have to share another quirky online community I recently came across.
 May I introduce..... Pen Spinning (Wikipedia)!!

 It is a fairly large community with forums, techniques, reviews, and get this... pen-mods!

 It looks like a fun thing to do while bored at work.(or while listening to music??) I've already bought some Pentel R.S.V.P pens to try out.


----------



## Jasper994

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gsferrari* 
_This is great news!!

 I vow to join all the absurd forums out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flashlights? What next? Cigarette lighter Forums? Sunglasses forums? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

...yes, let's discuss the positive and negatives of lenses from Revo, Serengeti and Maui Jim...


----------



## meat01

Hey Someone copied the CMoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=107959


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archosman* 
_Holy smokes!!!

 Went out today and bought a Surefire L4 Lumamax.

 Man this thing is fantastic!_

 

Great purchase; we just got a U2 for a lighting demo - amazing, powerful light!


----------



## Elephas

The Taiwan distributor for Shure is giving away a free flashlight for every E4G purchase. Each E4G is priced at about US$225. A bit high, but I'm tempted.







 Note: link to Yahoo Taiwan Auctions is in Chinese
http://tw.f5.page.bid.yahoo.com/tw/auction/e11850899


----------



## Elephas

I'm weak when it comes to free stuff and couldn't resist the E4G free flashlight offer. The flashlight is made of metal and uses two AA batteries. It is the type with multiple bulbs and throws a cool bluish-tint light.

 (Click thumbnails to view)


----------



## HypnoLobster

Careful..

 Flashlight obsession is REALLY easy to get into.
 I did!


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HypnoLobster* 
_Careful..

 Flashlight obsession is REALLY easy to get into.
 I did!_

 

For sure. In 4 months I've bought:
 Surefire L4
 Surefire E1L
 2 x Fenix L1P
 StreamLight 3AA LED
 Dorcy 1W CR123
 Nuwai QIII
 Photon Freedom

 That's well over $400 USD in flashlights (wow, I guess I didn't even realize I spent that much) But I have no regrets.
 I tend to buy mostly the same type of light: bright and small. I have these scattered around the house, work, garage and car. I carry my L4 or E1L with me everywhere I go.


----------



## jlo mein

I've had an Arc AAA on my keychain for a couple years now, and just recently I bought a Fenix L2P and couldn't be happier with it. I'm now going to buy a Fenix L1P.

 I know Fenix's aren't considered extremely good, but the emergency ability of sticking in any ol' AA battery is a good thing to have.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlo mein* 
_I know Fenix's aren't considered extremely good, but the emergency ability of sticking in any ol' AA battery is a good thing to have._

 

It's all relative, the Fenix's are considered great value and the perfect blend of performance-quality for the price. Of course, you can spend more and get better flashlights, but they will COST you


----------



## kwkarth

I've got both the Fenix and a UDC Ultimate 60 XRGT.
 Although the EDC is an awesome flashlight, I am delighted (no pun intended) every time I use a Fenix torch. They're great lights, and about 1/5 the price of the EDC.


----------



## jumpinjohn1234

You might want to take a look at Nextorch T9 or the Nextorch T6A. A new company. Looks like it does the same or better than surefire, Provides 110 lumens with a runtime of 90 minutes for around $25. Surefire to me is just a name brand or necessary when your life depends on the light.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jumpinjohn1234* 
_You might want to take a look at Nextorch T9 or the Nextorch T6A. A new company. Looks like it does the same or better than surefire, Provides 110 lumens with a runtime of 90 minutes for around $25. Surefire to me is just a name brand or necessary when your life depends on the light._

 

The Nextorch line looks suspiciously like the pleathora of knock offs abounding in the marketplace these days. I think I'll stick to my Surefires, even though they're a bit more expensive. Looks very compelling for 25 bux though...


----------



## stevesurf

I thought I would awaken this thread since something significant is about to happen in the flashlight industry...

 A high-intensity flashlight with a two-stage white-light 60 Lumens LED primary beam, plus lower-level colored LED's (blue, red, yellow-green, and infrared) in a compact, water-resistant unit: The Surefire Kroma-MILSPEC






 Now you can really hide in a dark room!


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Stevesurf turned me on to flashlights at the NYC summer meet and also introduced me to Surefire. I only have the L4 Digital Lumamax at the moment but I intend to get some others as I have found in work I use them quite often, though I sometimes use them when I really don't need them just because they look soooo cool.


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* 
_Stevesurf turned me on to flashlights at the NYC summer meet and also introduced me to Surefire. I only have the L4 Digital Lumamax at the moment but I intend to get some others as I have found in work I use them quite often, though I sometimes use them when I really don't need them just because they look soooo cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Hey Jeff - thx for the plug and that's a nice case Surefire included! FYI, the new Kroma MILSPEC has LEDs with a IR wavelength of 850nm, perfect for seeing in the dark with our cameras!


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_I thought I would awaken this thread since something significant is about to happen in the flashlight industry...

 A high-intensity flashlight with a two-stage white-light 60 Lumens LED primary beam, plus lower-level colored LED's (blue, red, yellow-green, and infrared) in a compact, water-resistant unit: The Surefire Kroma-MILSPEC






 Now you can really hide in a dark room!_

 


 $300 for Flashlight?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need a new flashlight, but that's just ridiculous.

 -Ed


----------



## warubozu

Surefire's can get much more expensive than that.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_Hey Jeff - thx for the plug and that's a nice case Surefire included! FYI, the new Kroma MILSPEC has LEDs with a IR wavelength of 850nm, perfect for seeing in the dark with our cameras!_

 

Yeah, I wish they would be more specific for a release date. I will definitely be getting one of the Kromas. I noticed recently that you can order them on the Surefire site while I didn't notice them on their earlier. Maybe they will be coming soon.


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_$300 for Flashlight?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I need a new flashlight, but that's just ridiculous.

 -Ed_

 

Ed, it's not just a flashlight, it's a tactical advantage against killer hamsters that see in the dark. Seriously, the Kroma was designed for personnel in high risk applications that need to have an efficient, multifunctional light in a compact package. SF lights are the tool of choice for law enforcement personnel and agencies that can afford them.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* 
_Yeah, I wish they would be more specific for a release date. I will definitely be getting one of the Kromas. I noticed recently that you can order them on the Surefire site while I didn't notice them on their earlier. Maybe they will be coming soon._

 

Hey Jeff, the Kroma that is currently on the SF site does not have the IR and Yellow-Green Lights; that one will be out soon (I'll keep you posted).


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_$300 for Flashlight?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Didn't we already go through this before in this thread? Flashlights are no different from any hobby, the best ones always cost 10X more than the average person considers reasonable (*cough cough* headphones)

 I scoffed at the Surefires before, but I spent $150 for an L4 and I love it.

 If you want, there are plenty of good Portapro equivalent flashlights in the $30-50 range, but if you want the RS-1 equivalent flashight, you have to pony up some bucks


----------



## vibin247

The new SureFire catalog is sitting in my shelf and whispering, "Buy something...now..." I'm actually undecided between the A2 and the L4. One of these days I'll own the M6 and tuck it under my pillow.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_$300 for Flashlight?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Some crazy people pay that much for _headphones_.

 These are pretty nice flashlights, though. I looked around at some, but am uneasy about the CR123 lithium batteries. I saw them advertised at one place for $1.75 each. If you get an hour or so of light with $3.50 of batteries... don't they get expensive after awhile? Wouldn't it make more sense to use ones with less expensive batteries and longer life? I don't need a tactical advantage or anything, but a bright compact flashlight would be nice to find stuff in the closet or poking around the car's engine. I'm sure that's a complete n00b question, but I'd like to know. Maybe I'll pick one up.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* 
_Some crazy people pay that much for headphones.

 These are pretty nice flashlights, though. I looked around at some, but am uneasy about the CR123 lithium batteries. I saw them advertised at one place for $1.75 each. If you get an hour or so of light with $3.50 of batteries... don't they get expensive after awhile? Wouldn't it make more sense to use ones with less expensive batteries and longer life? I don't need a tactical advantage or anything, but a bright compact flashlight would be nice to find stuff in the closet or poking around the car's engine._

 

Some CR123 flashlights are two stage, so you can get a hour or two of full power, or 8 hours of lower power. Most people find the lower power setting to be the one most commonly used. Look at the Surefire L2 graphs as an example of this. Some lights, like the HDS ones have programmable levels...and you will likely use a low or medium setting with high as a burst mode.

 Also, some of the lights can take rechargeables, and heavy users will buy a light that can take special CR123 rechargeables. 

 Again, look at flashlightreviews.com


----------



## Edwood

LOL, I'm afraid I'm going to have to convert to the ways of expensive flashlights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Believe it or not, it was started by a mandate from my wife for a small, more powerful flashlight. She wants it for when walking the dog at night. Little keychain LED flashlight is not cutting it, and carrying around a 3D Maglight is just stupid.

 So, I browsed the CandlePower forums and came across the Fenix L1P and L2P. Along with the Miller Modded ones.

 Is the L1P a decent torch? It looks small enough to have approval from the wife. (and the budget.)

 While Petery83 showed me his Surefire A2 Aviator? (I think that's what it was), holy crap that thing was bright in incandescent mode. I really want one of those, but I guess I'll have to troll eBay for a really beat up one for a decent sale.

 Personally, I prefer a torch that can be powered from AA's so a variety of battery types can be used, (NiMH for daily use, Alkalines for extended outings, and Lithiums for emergencies/fun).

 OK, have started down a very dark path into a new hobby for me? Well, the nice thing is that I'll have cool new toys to light my way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* 
_Some crazy people pay that much for headphones._

 

LOL, very true. I've spent far more than $300 on headphones and didn't really phase me too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

I like having a single AA powered one.

 Fenix L1T 

 or

 Fenix 1P

 Which one is better?

 -Ed


----------



## Anarchy965

Yuck! what version of vBulletin is that?! Nevermind once you get into a forum it's not too bad. OH crap! I've been waiting for the LED Maglites for a while now!


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Anarchy965* 
_Yuck! what version of vBulletin is that?! Nevermind once you get into a forum it's not too bad. OH crap! I've been waiting for the LED Maglites for a while now!_

 

No kidding.

 Anyone that complains about the bugs that happen in this forum should go visit CPF. Try doing a search.

 -Ed


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_LOL, I'm afraid I'm going to have to convert to the ways of expensive flashlights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Believe it or not, it was started by a mandate from my wife for a small, more powerful flashlight. She wants it for when walking the dog at night. Little keychain LED flashlight is not cutting it, and carrying around a 3D Maglight is just stupid.

 So, I browsed the CandlePower forums and came across the Fenix L1P and L2P. Along with the Miller Modded ones.

 Is the L1P a decent torch? It looks small enough to have approval from the wife. (and the budget.)

 While Petery83 showed me his Surefire A2 Aviator? (I think that's what it was), holy crap that thing was bright in incandescent mode. I really want one of those, but I guess I'll have to troll eBay for a really beat up one for a decent sale.

 Personally, I prefer a torch that can be powered from AA's so a variety of battery types can be used, (NiMH for daily use, Alkalines for extended outings, and Lithiums for emergencies/fun).

 OK, have started down a very dark path into a new hobby for me? Well, the nice thing is that I'll have cool new toys to light my way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed_

 

Along with a slew of Surefires, I also have a Fenix P1, L1P. L1T and L2T and the Miller Mod L0P.
 I would highly recommend the L2T for your wife. It uses 2 AA batteries, is two stage, long battery life, and about the same size as a 2 AA Maglite.
 In spite of the fact that the L1T and L2T have the same 10 lumen rating for low brightness mode, I find the L2T is actually quite a bit brighter than the L1T even when they're both in low brightness mode.
Fenix Store - L2T


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_I like having a single AA powered one.

 Fenix L1T 

 or

 Fenix 1P

 Which one is better?

 -Ed_

 

The L1T is superior to the L1P because it has 2 stages and the L1P does not. So with the L1T you have a low brightness mode (10 lumens) for reading and close work and then a high brightness mode (37 lumens) for distance work.


----------



## kwkarth

Just to put things in perspective, when you compare the Surefires with the Fenix torches, you'll find that the Surefiles are typically brighter (in some cases, many times brighter) and much more ruggedly built than the Fenix lights.

 I have Surefire L2, L4, 2xE1L for LED based lights and E1e, 2xE2e, E2d, A2, and C3 for incandescent based torches.

 The L2 is a 2 stage, 2x123 battery LED with around 80 lumens at high brightness. The L4 is a single stage LED with around 80-100 lumens output. Either one is more than tactically bright and will temporarily blind someone if you shine them into their face.

 The E2 series lights are good for about 60 peak lumens, also tactically useful. The C3 is serious illumination at 200 lumens output!

 The incandescent lights are all unregulated output except for the A2 which is quite unique with a 2 stage operation. Low level is 3 lumens LED unregulated, and high is REGULATED 50 lumens. (Note: 55 lumens is the rated high brightness of the Fenix L2T and the A2 lights up a far broader area)

 Ed, if you're going to get your wife a Surefire, consider the E2d. It has a crenelated bezel and tail cap for self defense. You need to be aware that they eat CR123 batteries. Surefire is a good place to buy 123 batteries by the box. They charge 21 bux for a box of 12. The price has gone up a bit since I last bought batteries from them. Last time I bought, they were 1.25 each. Even with the increased prices, it's still cheaper than what you would pay for a 123 battery at a local store, which will nick you for about 6 bux for each battery! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then if you want the O2 of the flashlight world, get the Surefire 10X Dominator! 500 lumens!!!


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* 
_Just to put things in perspective, when you compare the Surefires with the Fenix torches, you'll find that the Surefiles are typically brighter (in some cases, many times brighter) and much more ruggedly built than the Fenix lights.

 I have Surefire L2, L4, 2xE1L for LED based lights and E1e, 2xE2e, E2d, A2, and C3 for incandescent based torches.

 The L2 is a 2 stage, 2x123 battery LED with around 80 lumens at high brightness. The L4 is a single stage LED with around 80-100 lumens output. Either one is more than tactically bright and will temporarily blind someone if you shine them into their face.

 The E2 series lights are good for about 60 peak lumens, also tactically useful. The C3 is serious illumination at 200 lumens output!

 The incandescent lights are all unregulated output except for the A2 which is quite unique with a 2 stage operation. Low level is 3 lumens LED unregulated, and high is REGULATED 50 lumens. (Note: 55 lumens is the rated high brightness of the Fenix L2T and the A2 lights up a far broader area)

 Ed, if you're going to get your wife a Surefire, consider the E2d. It has a crenelated bezel and tail cap for self defense. You need to be aware that they eat CR123 batteries. Surefire is a good place to buy 123 batteries by the box. They charge 21 bux for a box of 12. The price has gone up a bit since I last bought batteries from them. Last time I bought, they were 1.25 each. Even with the increased prices, it's still cheaper than what you would pay for a 123 battery at a local store, which will nick you for about 6 bux for each battery! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then if you want the O2 of the flashlight world, get the Surefire 10X Dominator! 500 lumens!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 LOL, I'm going to have to start a little more slowly.

 The Single cell ones are a good start.

 I read that the Fenix L1T can be used with a single CR123 (with a custom smaller body tube) and can be used with a 3.7 Lithium Ion 14500 Battery. But where the heck can I buy a charger for it that's not a hobby charger that uses alligator clips?

 Oh, and to look to the future, is there a pic with a beam comparison between the Surefire A2's Incandescent and the Fenix L2T? One of those shooting down the hallway ones, so see how far, wide, and bright.

 Are there rechargeable 123 batteries that work with the Surefire A2?

 -Ed


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Are there rechargeable 123 batteries that work with the Surefire A2?-Ed_

 

Hey Ed, glad to see you are now into yet another hobby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Overdriving LED-based lights with rechargeables can shorten the LED's life, in some cases, so I generally do not recommend this. However, a few folks have tried AW's MP700 cells and batteryspace.com's Powerizer RCR123a cells. The A2's a great light; kkwarth's recommendation of the Executive Defender is also great. And those are for the wife. Reserve a Kroma MILSPEC for you; it will light up just about anything and fit in your pocket.

Here is the A2 Rechargeable thread.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_Hey Ed, glad to see you are now into yet another hobby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Overdriving LED-based lights with rechargeables can shorten the LED's life, in some cases, so I generally do not recommend this. However, a few folks have tried AW's MP700 cells and batteryspace.com's Powerizer RCR123a cells. The A2's a great light; kkwarth's recommendation of the Executive Defender is also great. And those are for the wife. Reserve a Kroma MILSPEC for you; it will light up just about anything and fit in your pocket.

Here is the A2 Rechargeable thread._

 

Well, if my flashlight choices are going to be like my headphone amp choices, I'll be prefering LED's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The A2's incandescent light throw was impressive. I want an LED based torch that can match or exceed that one.

 -Ed


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* 
_Some CR123 flashlights are two stage, so you can get a hour or two of full power, or 8 hours of lower power. Most people find the lower power setting to be the one most commonly used. Look at the Surefire L2 graphs as an example of this. Some lights, like the HDS ones have programmable levels...and you will likely use a low or medium setting with high as a burst mode.

 Also, some of the lights can take rechargeables, and heavy users will buy a light that can take special CR123 rechargeables. 

 Again, look at flashlightreviews.com_

 

The HDS EDC Ultimate 60 XR GT is actually the light I carry every day with me. Great flexibility and performance!


----------



## kwkarth

Actually, the O2 of the flashlight world is called "The Beast," by Surefire.

 Check this out: 2000 Lumens light output, runs on 20 CR123 batteries for 90 minutes, then it's time to battery up again! Light output is equivalent to 130 2D cell flashlights.

 Yours for only $4800 smackaroons.

http://www.opticshq.com/page/Optics/...ire-HID/B1R-BK


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Well, if my flashlight choices are going to be like my headphone amp choices, I'll be prefering LED's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The A2's incandescent light throw was impressive. I want an LED based torch that can match or exceed that one.

 -Ed_

 

That being the case, the L4 is the Surefire to get, but keep in mind, that the high power LED lights get really hot as you run them. The A2 really is a pretty remarkable light and has the best of both worlds. LEDs for low level light and the regulated high power incandescent. BTW, Surefire ramps the voltage up slowly to the bulb when you turn the light on so there's no high inrush current as there is in a conventional flashlight. This makes the bulb life incredibly long. 

 Nothing beats the warmth, bloom, freedom from grain, and color fidelity that you get from a top notch Xenon beam as opposed to the cold, clinical, grainy reproduction from an LED job.


----------



## Edwood

I'm starting off slowly.

 Just ordered a Fenix L1T.

 I'll work my way to the Beast, eventually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was checking out those Orb RAW Ti. $285, but a funky little torch indeed.

 The Fenix L1T will most undoubtedly become my wife's, so I'll have another flashlight purchase to look foward to in the near future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -Ed


----------



## ken36

Great! Maybe I will start collecting flash lights.


----------



## Edwood

I have a bunch of half dead Mini Mag Lites lying around. Argh! I hate those things. Fricken bulbs keep burning out or getting busted from getting dropped. A big reason why I want a solid state LED based torch this time around. I also have a 3D Mag Lite that must have had the batteries leak, as the end cap is fused on. I can't remove it. It's completely glued shut. I'll have to try soaking the end in WD40, but It wouldn't budge at all with using clamps and a friend to help to remove it. Oh well.

 I had wanted to get a sandwich kit or other LED retrofit for the Mini Mags, but they were pretty pricey. LOL, but now I noticed there are LED Mini Mags out for sale now, and they are cheaper than the mod kits.

 I'll have to check one out.


----------



## Edwood

My new Fenix L1T arrived in the mail today.

 Very solidly built. Much brighter and wider flood than my old crappy MiniMag AA.

 The wife is very pleased with the throw and flood beam of this light. Makes walking the dog at night much easier. 
 Also good for shining ahead and spotting spider webs hanging down.

 My wife hates hates hates spiders. If there was a light that could illuminate spider webs better, she'd have me buy it. I guess I could lie and tell her that InfraRed does and order a MilSpec KROMA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm guessing a more powerful flashlight will light up the spider webs better. Hmmmm. 
 What to get next? I prefer the size of single cell units, so hmmmm.,,, how much is one of these going to cost? 









 -Ed


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_My new Fenix L1T arrived in the mail today.

 Very solidly built. Much brighter and wider flood than my old crappy MiniMag AA.

 The wife is very pleased with the throw and flood beam of this light. Makes walking the dog at night much easier. 
 Also good for shining ahead and spotting spider webs hanging down.

 My wife hates hates hates spiders. If there was a light that could illuminate spider webs better, she'd have me buy it. I guess I could lie and tell her that InfraRed does and order a MilSpec KROMA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm guessing a more powerful flashlight will light up the spider webs better. Hmmmm. 
 What to get next? I prefer the size of single cell units, so hmmmm.,,, how much is one of these going to cost? 









 -Ed_

 

Ed,
 I'm guessin' that we'll see an EDC Ultimate 120XRGT coming out pretty soon and it will be lower priced than it's predecessors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad you like your L1T, BTW... Good torch!


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_My wife hates hates hates spiders. If there was a light that could illuminate spider webs better, she'd have me buy it. I guess I could lie and tell her that InfraRed does and order a MilSpec KROMA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -Ed_

 

Ed - maybe. Spiderwebs seem to reflect more UV light than regular light perhaps because spiders are sensitive and attracted to UV. The yellow-green LEDs are prob. around 500nm whereas UV LEDs are typ. around 350nm.

 Solution: get a small UV flashlight and try it out.


----------



## Mr.PD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_I have a bunch of half dead Mini Mag Lites lying around. Argh! I hate those things. Fricken bulbs keep burning out or getting busted from getting dropped. .............
 I had wanted to get a sandwich kit or other LED retrofit for the Mini Mags, but they were pretty pricey. LOL, but now I noticed there are LED Mini Mags out for sale now, and they are cheaper than the mod kits.

 I'll have to check one out._

 

I haven't seen the mini mag LED lights yet. Other than the aftermarket ones.
 I just got the mag brand LED bulb for two of my D cell mag lights. One for a 3 cell and one for my 4 cell. I'm impressed. They seem brighter than the bulbs that came in the lights.

 I have an LED unit on the tail end of a mini (AA) mag. I had it sent over from Germany. It replaces the tail cap, has a white LED and a red LED. No lense just recessed LEDs.

 Edit, I should have looked at this thread a long time ago. I was ineterested in torchs a few years ago. I wandered away from them after I cam here. I use a CMG Infinity light most often. It's a blue green color LED in a single AA configuration. I wear it on a neck strap that I got from Photon (this strap was way too heavy for a Photon). I replace the battery about once a year using the light a lot at work. CMG sold out, and the new company doesn't make the LED colors that CMG did.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_Ed - maybe. Spiderwebs seem to reflect more UV light than regular light perhaps because spiders are sensitive and attracted to UV. The yellow-green LEDs are prob. around 500nm whereas UV LEDs are typ. around 350nm.

 Solution: get a small UV flashlight and try it out._

 

Any recommendations for a cheap UV flashlight?

 If it works well, I might be able to convince the wife that buying a $300 KROMA is a great idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* 
_Ed,
 I'm guessin' that we'll see an EDC Ultimate 120XRGT coming out pretty soon and it will be lower priced than it's predecessors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad you like your L1T, BTW... Good torch!_

 

Yeah, I'm not quite ready to drop $300 on a flashlight.

 I noticed that the HDS EDC Ultimate 60GT is $135 now. I guess they are discontinued. Pretty tempting.

 How much do you guesstimate that the Ultimate 120, 120XR, and 120XRGT will cost?

 LOL, the Fenix L1T is nothing but a gateway drug. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Any recommendations for a cheap UV flashlight?

 If it works well, I might be able to convince the wife that buying a $300 KROMA is a great idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed_

 

Well, Ed, at $49 it's not exactly cheap, but the Inova is a quality light. Maybe Aaron can loan you his to see if it works


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Yeah, I'm not quite ready to drop $300 on a flashlight.

 I noticed that the HDS EDC Ultimate 60GT is $135 now. I guess they are discontinued. Pretty tempting.
_

 

Yeah, that was a deal too much to resist. This flashlight sold for $230 when it first came out, so a few clicks later.....

 Warpdriver is now the proud owner of HDS EDC Ultimate 60 GT #2908

 I'm so glad that I got it, because they are sold out now, and I would have kicked myself (the same way I lost out on the BH DT990s)

 I never realized how useful it is to have multiple levels of light. And the U60 is the PERFECT size for EDC but still easy to hold. It's got the power of a full sized flashlight, and the multiple levels makes it useful for almost everything. From reading something without disturbing people around you, to looking for what's lurking in your yard. 

 My Surefire L4, my previous favorite light, is going to be used and carried much less often.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_Well, Ed, at $49 it's not exactly cheap, but the Inova is a quality light. Maybe Aaron can loan you his to see if it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I ended up with that $8 cheap 12 LED UV one from Lighthound. Works quite well. Spiders and their webs do not light up at night with it, though.

 Only powerful flashlights will do. So I keep telling my wife, "If you want to find the spiders more easily, we'll need a more powerful flashlight." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## hYdrociTy

Ive got an inova x5 and am looking at those sf 20 minute blindbulb ones with those filters for IR illumination as well as ivisible to IR =D

 How about pocket knives? anyone have tons of those? i figure it would fit in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got a Benchmade AFO Auto, Auto Stryker, SOG Trident, and a Kershaw Tac Blur. Yes I spent $500 on my Knife-fi pursuits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Up for sale? All of them! for cans!!!
 Auto Stryker asking for $125
 Trident asking for $80
 Tac blur askign for $75
 All mint never used/sharpened and wiped weekly with Tuff-Glide!


----------



## warubozu

Check the following ongoing threds on pocketknives:

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...=pocket+knives

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...=pocket+knives

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...=pocket+knives


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* 
_Ive got an inova x5 and am looking at those sf 20 minute blindbulb ones with those filters for IR illumination as well as ivisible to IR =D

 How about pocket knives? anyone have tons of those? i figure it would fit in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got a Benchmade AFO Auto, Auto Stryker, SOG Trident, and a Kershaw Tac Blur. Yes I spent $500 on my Knife-fi pursuits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Up for sale? All of them! for cans!!!
 Auto Stryker asking for $125
 Trident asking for $80
 Tac blur askign for $75
 All mint never used/sharpened and wiped weekly with Tuff-Glide!_

 

There are a couple Knife-fi threads, and there is a dedicated For Sale/Trade forum. 

 -Ed


----------



## hYdrociTy

actually join some knife forum? this is my first forum and im already down to 55 bucks in my bank account.. no way.. not gonna be tempted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive already posted all that stuff on ebay to earn money for some nice k340s!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and maybe some kind of better turntable!! arrggg wallet.. exponential decay!!!
 lol thanks for the linx warru


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_I ended up with that $8 cheap 12 LED UV one from Lighthound. Works quite well. Spiders and their webs do not light up at night with it, though.

 Only powerful flashlights will do. So I keep telling my wife, "If you want to find the spiders more easily, we'll need a more powerful flashlight." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed_

 

Sorry about that, Ed! Seeing webs is definitely going to be a challenge for any light, but I will keep doing my research. Who knows, if we find the filaments reflect IR, then we'll equip your wife with night vision optics


----------



## labrat

Deleted.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* 
_Actually, the O2 of the flashlight world is called "The Beast," by Surefire.

 Check this out: 2000 Lumens light output, runs on 20 CR123 batteries for 90 minutes, then it's time to battery up again! Light output is equivalent to 130 2D cell flashlights.

 Yours for only $4800 smackaroons.

http://www.opticshq.com/page/Optics/...ire-HID/B1R-BK_

 


 Yep. $4,800 USD!!! Why Oh Why Oh Why??? Do HID street lamps even cost that much?

 Maybe it's that additional array of 12 white LEDs that makes it so pricey. Ha!


----------



## warubozu

If you think the the Surefire Beast is expensive, checkout Surefire's most powerful flashlight the Hellfire which was at one time only able to the military. I was told by a friend of mines who has seen the Hellfire and Beast side by side, he tells me that the beam from the Hellfire makes the Beast look like a maglite. For a cool $6500 USD you too can have one:


http://www.opticshq.com/Merchant2/me..._Code=Surefire


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_Sorry about that, Ed! Seeing webs is definitely going to be a challenge for any light, but I will keep doing my research. Who knows, if we find the filaments reflect IR, then we'll equip your wife with night vision optics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You may be joking, but my wife hates spiders so much that she would probably be willing to wear the optics if it made a difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The UV light is a lot of fun. Good for checking for counterfeit bills too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romanee* 
_Yep. $4,800 USD!!! Why Oh Why Oh Why??? Do HID street lamps even cost that much?

 Maybe it's that additional array of 12 white LEDs that makes it so pricey. Ha!_

 

Well I believe if it can run 2k lumens for 2 hours straight deserves that price tag!! My old surefire can only handle 20 minutes in high intensity mode.. and the bulb dies after around 9-10 uses...


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_You may be joking, but my wife hates spiders so much that she would probably be willing to wear the optics if it made a difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The UV light is a lot of fun. Good for checking for counterfeit bills too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed_

 

Ed - I never joke about surveillance - you know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 We will research this. The solution may be you driving ahead of her with a big-a*s IR Illuminator on thje roof and her wearing NODs...LOL...there's gotta be an easier way...


----------



## Mr.PD

edited


----------



## Edwood

I couldn't help myself.

 I just pulled the trigger on a U60XRGT fon CPF.

 Will receive it soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_I couldn't help myself.

 I just pulled the trigger on a U60XRGT fon CPF.

 Will receive it soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed_

 

Cool; nice choice! I am sure that you will now begin to sleep during the day and begin roaming your neighborhood at night just to use your new purchases! Now that you've got the stubby lil' power lights covered, Ed, when are you going to try one of the powerhouse tacticals like U2 or Aviator? You can justify it to wifey since the spiderwbs will melt in front of the beam (JK).


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_Cool; nice choice! I am sure that you will now begin to sleep during the day and begin roaming your neighborhood at night just to use your new purchases! Now that you've got the stubby lil' power lights covered, Ed, when are you going to try one of the powerhouse tacticals like U2 or Aviator? You can justify it to wifey since the spiderwbs will melt in front of the beam (JK)._

 

LOL, I'm still pretty much a night owl. So I stay up late into the night all the time. My wife was complaining about how bright the L1T was when I used it to light my way going to bed. So, the multiple levels of light the U60XRGT seemed just perfect. Well, I used that as an excuse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As for melting the spiderwebs, another toy I purchased will take care of that...






 -Ed


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_I couldn't help myself.

 I just pulled the trigger on a U60XRGT fon CPF.

 Will receive it soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed_

 

Hey Ed,
 Congrats on the EDC! Excellent choice!


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_I just pulled the trigger on a U60XRGT fon CPF._

 

Nice choice. I really am finding my U60GT to be a real EDC in every way. It has supplanted every other flashlight except my headlight and my Photon keylight


----------



## VR6ofpain

http://www.elektrolumens.com/
















 These are the most serious and brightest LED flashlights money can buy.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* 
_http://www.elektrolumens.com/

http://elektrolumens.com/K2-LongThro...ngThrow-15.jpg

http://elektrolumens.com/ELX-12/ELX-12.17.jpg

http://elektrolumens.com/LittleFrien...ed-LoRes-7.jpg

 These are the most serious and brightest LED flashlights money can buy._

 

LOL, not what I would consider for EDC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Speaking of which, I just got my HDS U60 XRGT. Wow. I never knew how green the tint my L1T has.

 I have a few accessories coming in for the new U60 XRGT. I'll post pics when they're in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One I'm really looking for is a horizontal belt pouch. It just doesn't seem to exist. I might have to have one custom made or find something else that might work. I'm partial to leather. Especially Lamb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_LOL, not what I would consider for EDC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Speaking of which, I just got my HDS U60 XRGT. Wow. I never knew how green the tint my L1T has.

 I have a few accessories coming in for the new U60 XRGT. I'll post pics when they're in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One I'm really looking for is a horizontal belt pouch. It just doesn't seem to exist. I might have to have one custom made or find something else that might work. I'm partial to leather. Especially Lamb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed_

 

Check out the belt holsters from TAD Gear. They have vertical and horizontal form factors that will fit the EDC lights.
http://www.tadgear.com/x-treme%20gea...-s2_sheath.htm


----------



## DanT

For those interested in powerful light this can be fun

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...highlight=tank

 Not exactly portable before but a AN/VSS-3 1kW xenon arc tank searchlight sure look nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [size=xx-small](may have been posted before)[/size]


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* 
_Check out the belt holsters from TAD Gear. They have vertical and horizontal form factors that will fit the EDC lights.
http://www.tadgear.com/x-treme%20gea...-s2_sheath.htm_

 

Gah!

 I just placed an order with them last week for a 1x123 battery tube body. Could've added that to my order.

 Oh well. I'm partial to leather, I'm trying to have Matt at Art of the Hide to make me a horizontal holester. 

 -Ed


----------



## stevesurf

http://www.imagometrics.com/FLReviews/FL_Stuff.htm

















 Hey Ed - is wifey on hobby overload yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_Hey Ed - is wifey on hobby overload yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?_

 


 Not quite yet. 

 Fortunately the flashlights I've been acquiring are very small. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My latest acquisition will be a tiny Titanium wonder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_http://www.imagometrics.com/FLReviews/FL_Stuff.htm

 Hey Ed - is wifey on hobby overload yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?_

 






 Wooooooo.

 I want a couple of these.






 -Ed


----------



## Duncan

I randomly jumped on the band-wagon today with a 3W luxeon torch, its obviously nothing compared to some of the ones you guys have been talking about, but nonetheless still damned impressive for one single LED


----------



## Edwood

Be careful with multi cell Lithium powered flashlights. They need to be matched voltages. If one is significantly less power than the other, explosions can happen.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...5&page=1&pp=30

 So if you have a multimeter, check those CR123's before putting them on the light.

 -Ed


----------



## Jahn

i just wanted to post THANK YOU for this thread. i'm in the middle of getting my new place in order, and we have a nasty storage crawlspace under the stairs that obviously has no outlets and is pitch black even at High Noon. i went to Home Depot and got four cheapo stompbox floodlights that immediately went south within a week in that alien environment. before i returned all four, i looked at the candlepower site and found this-

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8246

 I have the lantern in my bag now, heading home and ready to install 3 long bricks worth of unused baby toy D-batteries for this thing. the best part is that it only cost 3 bucks more than all of those nasty stomplights! bonus since Home Depot gave me full credit even tho i lost the receipt for them and they were obviously used (i think they were still exuding radon fumes).


----------



## Omega

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_I'm starting off slowly.

 Just ordered a Fenix L1T.

 I'll work my way to the Beast, eventually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was checking out those Orb RAW Ti. $285, but a funky little torch indeed.

 The Fenix L1T will most undoubtedly become my wife's, so I'll have another flashlight purchase to look foward to in the near future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -Ed_

 

The Ti is a bit over the top...I have an aluminium Orb RAW and it is great. Tough as nails and so small I take it everywhere. You won't find a more powerful torch for the size (it's direct drive)! If you get one, get the switched version.

Link


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Omega* 
_The Ti is a bit over the top...I have an aluminium Orb RAW and it is great. Tough as nails and so small I take it everywhere. You won't find a more powerful torch for the size (it's direct drive)! If you get one, get the switched version.

Link_

 

Yeah, I couldn't help myself. I am getting the Ti Raw. With the new Cree XR-E. (well, however long it takes Rob to properly integrate it in the Raw)







 -Ed


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Yeah, I couldn't help myself. I am getting the Ti Raw. With the new Cree XR-E. (well, however long it takes Rob to properly integrate it in the Raw)






 -Ed_

 

"with between 77 and 100 lumens on high". This was funny since I was using my fathers ELX-12, which puts out 1000 lumens on high.

 It is a little large though:


----------



## Edwood

My newest addition to my flashlight collection just arrived today, my new Orb Raw Ti X-RE.

 You really don't appreciate how tiny the Orb Raw Ti is until you hold it in your hands for the first time. This is my very first Titanium light, and my first Cree X-RE light as well.

 No beam shots since my room is waaaaay too small to do any real beamshots justice, but suffice to say, it is at least 50% brighter than my HDS U60 XRGT on the highest level. The Cree X-RE's tint not so great, though in low mode, it is a sickly blueish/green, and on high it is a colder white, but it is actually closer to a "daylight" white, as it matches my Ott-Lites more. The tint on my HDS U60 XRGT is definitely more "rosey". Very pleasant to look at, but certainly not the most "calibrated" white light I've ever seen.

 But enough talk, here's the pics...



























 Oh, and what better way to EDC my new *Ti*ny Wonder than with a Matt Geissel Holester. Well, I actually had him not put a hole in it, so it's technically not a "hole"ster, per se.
 This one is in black with Kangeroo hide, which Matt calls the "Titanium of Leathers" that is a perfect compliment to the Orb Raw Ti. It is lightweight and one of the toughest of hides. And it is very beautiful. The pictures don't do it justice, but it has a slight purple-ish iridescent sheen to it, which is characteristic of "Roo Hide"






















 -Ed


----------



## Fallingwater

I know CPF. I'm not a flashaholic, in the sense that there's no way in hell I'm spending thousands of euros to fill my house with sticks that make light, but I do enjoy casually reading the LED flashlight board, mostly to keep sated my thirst for information about all sorts of gadgets.
 After three cheapo chinese LED flashlights full of bad contacts and weak LEDs I decided to get a real light and be done with it, so I ordered a Fenix L1S. I'm hoping when it comes I'll be satisfied enough I'll never need to get another general-use flashlight again (provided I don't lose the L1S, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

 Oh, I'll also get an M6 sooner or later. Its price tag is a whopping $400, but with the super-high-output head it *will* stun any person I shine it on, even in full daylight and at a certain distance. This can be a life-saver (in the literal meaning of the term) for people like me, who tend to avoid any physical acivity that isn't strictly necessary. Pepper sprays? Who needs pepper sprays?


----------



## vibin247

I just placed an order for a SureFire A2, 6 SureFire lithiums, a spares carrier and spare bulb from OpticsHQ. I was thinking of getting the L2, but they were on backorder indefinitely. After reading that massive thread by js on CandlePowerForums, I was convinced that it's the most useful flashlight I could buy.


----------



## vibin247

Just recieved my A2 today and it's quite the light. Not too big or heavy, and the grip is just right. Though it's not as bright as the higher lumen SureFires, it definitely has throw, especially the incandescent. The 3 LEDs are really handy, and useable if you're walking around at night. I'm definitely keeping it with me when I go out.


----------



## kwkarth

Congratulations! The A2 is an excellent light!


----------



## vibin247

Thanks kwkarth, though I have to fend myself away from buying another SureFire soon.


----------



## Edwood

The A2 was the first real powerful torch I've seen. I was really impressed.

 Of course, I ended up going solid state. Much like my headphone gear... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## MorpheusZero

To the people thinking that a forum for flashlights is stupid/weird: don't be dumb, and keep in mind you're on a forum dedicated solely to HEADPHONES. Someone will always be able to say something of that sort is weird/stupid, it just depends on how close-minded they are.

 Anyway, I'm a bit of a light-whore, I have a 4-D and 6-D cell Maglite, and an INOVA X0, all mounted in my car somewhere. They're all cool in their own ways, but I dread the day I need to refill the 6D Mag, it's practically half the price of the flashlight... I've also upgraded bulbs (from 9004 to 9007) in my car, as well as added driving lights. At some point I want to retrofit some bixenon projectors.

 I was also just thinking, if I were to get a $300 light, it'd probably be a crazy HID one...


----------



## petery83

Nice Orb Raw Ti X-RE, Ed! I think I'll need a demonstration the next time we hang out!


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *petery83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice Orb Raw Ti X-RE, Ed! I think I'll need a demonstration the next time we hang out!_

 

It's my EDC, so most definitely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Dimitris

This is insane!


----------



## jlo mein

Time to revive this thread as new things are coming from Surefire soon. Cree LED's are to be added to some already proven models in March.

 I have a Surefire G2 coming that I got from Lighthound. I want to see what the Surefire incandescent is all about. Once the Cree's roll out I'm hoping to pick up an E1L.

 I'm also rather tempted by a Cree Orb Raw Ns to put on my keychain...


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlo mein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Time to revive this thread as new things are coming from Surefire soon. Cree LED's are to be added to some already proven models in March.

 I have a Surefire G2 coming that I got from Lighthound. I want to see what the Surefire incandescent is all about. Once the Cree's roll out I'm hoping to pick up an E1L.

 I'm also rather tempted by a Cree Orb Raw Ns to put on my keychain..._

 

Actually, it looks more like the SSC P4's are taking off faster. Primarily due to their beam angle being closer to Luxeon, not to mention the packaging of the emitter is nearly the same (well, except for the cathode and anode being backwards). The Cree's require a different reflector, and the emitter packing is completely different.

 But the spill is much brighter, so the Cree's make a superior flood light. And when the Q3 bin's are out, Seoul SemiConductor will have some catching up to do. Not to mention LumiLED. Luxeons are falling behind quickly.

 Rob is pretty busy getting those Raw Da's out the door. Might be some time before he offers any more custom stuff. I'm glad I snagged a Raw Ti XR-E when I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlo mein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Time to revive this thread as new things are coming from Surefire soon._

 

I know! I'll report back after the SF Anti Terrorist Symposium in April...


----------



## Edwood

You buying a SF TITAN? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 -Ed


----------



## jlo mein

Ed! You sold your HDS on CPF!!! Are you saving money for the Titan/new HDS from Novatec?


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You buying a SF TITAN? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 -Ed_

 

It's the Kroma for the IR Surveillance demos on the eternal wish list.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Steve, I thought for sure you would have a Kroma by now. Surely you can just expense it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you bringing anything interesting to the NYC meet?


----------



## JES

WOW! This is great. I inherited a slight flashlight addiction from my grandfather. He passed away about 20 years ago and we collected 72 flashlights in his house/car/garage.

 I've been looking for a nice light for a long time (I only have about 10) ... let the research begin!!!


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlo mein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ed! You sold your HDS on CPF!!! Are you saving money for the Titan/new HDS from Novatec?_

 

Right now, this.

 And of course, the EDC-120, whenever that is available. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And perhaps the new plastic EDC-60 depending on how affordable it is.

 -Ed


----------



## perplex

Hi guys, I'm quite interested in this topic. What would you guys recommend for a beginner? Something that's about 4" long max. maybe, but blinding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## *645-k701

Ok i Sifted through 3 pages till my eyeballs fell out.

 These are the torches ive been looking at for a year or so now.
 I'll get one someday.
 It's just summat i must own, along with one of those blue lasers..

 $280.00 for a torch is taking the Pi55 though..(TDN,thumbs down)
 But im still getting one..


----------



## *645-k701

So as soon as i posted this message i sifted through the other 7 pages..8)
 laff at that hellfire.
 $6500 price tag.. darkie please.


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Steve, I thought for sure you would have a Kroma by now. Surely you can just expense it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you bringing anything interesting to the NYC meet?_

 

 LOL I know, I am slipping. Of course, if I can demonstrate the effectiveness of the Kroma over the Extreme Super LED, then I can. There's only a difference of about 100 LEDs, right. Besides, I would never do that to Jack Gin; I like him too much.

 I think I'll bring the new Immervision 360 degree lens, a MP camera, a couple of SFs (including a special edition from the last Anti-Terrorist Symposium) and a M1 IR unit. I may also bring one of our new super VandalProof cameras too. Of course I didn't tell anybody this, so I'll set up somewhere on a floor, unless someone donates a 2 square foot section!


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *perplex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys, I'm quite interested in this topic. What would you guys recommend for a beginner? Something that's about 4" long max. maybe, but blinding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ._

 

I've had one of these for 2 years:
http://www.amondotech.com/index.asp?...ROD&ProdID=692


----------



## jlo mein

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 And perhaps the new plastic EDC-60 depending on how affordable it is.

 -Ed_

 

whoa a plastic HDS EDC sounds very interesting considering how high their models are currently priced.

 I'm debating between an Orb Raw or Orb Ns right now (both cree versions). Don't know if the nickel silver alloy is worth the extra money.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlo mein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whoa a plastic HDS EDC sounds very interesting considering how high their models are currently priced.

 I'm debating between an Orb Raw or Orb Ns right now (both cree versions). Don't know if the nickel silver alloy is worth the extra money._

 

FWIW, I like the form factor and design of the NS better. I have the Raw Ti, and it's the same form factor.

 The Orb Raw is more prone to scratching, since it's softer metal.

 -Ed


----------



## Ingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *comabereni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can believe it. I read this thread on CandlePower with, admittedly, a smile on my face as a guy tries to figure out how to spend his $200 on a flashlight. You can substitute every reference to flashlight and model number with a headphone model and it reads exactly like this forum. 

 This line is especially classic: "Sad that I look at your lights and drool......very very nice....thats one... and I'm very Impressed Mr Bulk, eggggzelent light! Love the lumens gauge pic included!"_

 


 They actually have Flashlight meets. There's a meet coming up in my city, I think I want to go! Haha. How bored are we?


----------



## jlo mein

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I have the Raw Ti, and it's the same form factor._

 

!!!! Wow that's 150 UK Pounds! Quite the piece in such a small package.

 I've also been impressed with the Surefire M6, but don't think I could pull the trigger on a $300 light.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlo mein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_!!!! Wow that's 150 UK Pounds! Quite the piece in such a small package.

 I've also been impressed with the Surefire M6, but don't think I could pull the trigger on a $300 light._

 

And it's the Cree XR-E version, so it's 20 Pounds more. 

 Insanely expensive, but that's partially why the U60 XRGT went bye bye. While the beam's tint was much better, the Raw Ti XR-E is brighter, and tiny enough to EDC. 

 -Ed


----------



## warpdriver

Just like with other gadgets, it's hard to say no with all the cree/seoul lights coming out. I'm not a modder so I'm looking at some of my Luxeon lights and wondering which ones should go to make room for Crees

 I picked up a D-Mini to get a feeler of how Cree LED's work, and it makes my old Luxeon lights look a bit out of breath. 

 It's not like I actually *need* this brightness because my old lights are actually bright enough for my ACTUAL USE. it's all for the sake of having the latest/greatest.

 My U60 will remain in my collection and my L4 will too since its beam is unique. But the rest will eventually be displaced by Cree/Seoul lights


----------



## Deuterium

I would like to get a battery powered book light, one that would clip on the book and minimize disturbing others in the room. I have never owned one before and therefore I am not sure what to look for in features. Any help you could provide would be appreciated.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlo mein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_!!!! Wow that's 150 UK Pounds! Quite the piece in such a small package.

 I've also been impressed with the Surefire M6, but don't think I could pull the trigger on a $300 light._

 

I see you pulled the trigger on the Raw NS. Did you get the Cree XR-E upgrade?

 -Ed


----------



## Jahn

honestly, i get more use out of my eveready flourescent camping lantern than i do my CPF-modded K2 LED installed 3D-cell beastie. i need the lantern to just pop on and light up the whole crawlspace behind the stairs. with the handheld, its beam is too focused, so it doesn't spread enough ambient light to give a dim look at everything - and i can't hold that heavy flashlight when i'm moving things around back there even if i do need a more targeted beam.

 Lanterns for the Win!


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_honestly, i get more use out of my eveready flourescent camping lantern than i do my CPF-modded K2 LED installed 3D-cell beastie. i need the lantern to just pop on and light up the whole crawlspace behind the stairs. with the handheld, its beam is too focused, so it doesn't spread enough ambient light to give a dim look at everything - and i can't hold that heavy flashlight when i'm moving things around back there even if i do need a more targeted beam.

 Lanterns for the Win!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think headlights are far underrated. For camping, and general use, it's by far the invaluable in day to day usage for me. From everything to hooking up wires behind the computer (focussed toward the nook-and-crannies), to walking around in the woods, from long hikes, to doing on the job duties....having frees hands is invaluable. With a good light like the Petzl TACTIKKA XP could replace most of my personal lighting needs.

 By of course, I'd still need a discrete handheld light source, so a small EDC light like an Orb would be still very valuable.

 But as I said, flashlight collecting is also for the gadget factor. I have several lights that I bought because of the WOW factor. I don't really need anything beyond something like a Fenix L1DCE


----------



## Jahn

that petzl...man, my wife would laugh me out of another hobby if i dared bring it home. so cruel.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that petzl...man, my wife would laugh me out of another hobby if i dared bring it home. so cruel.




_

 

Yeah, that's is the main drawback. 

 Something like the Zipka is completely discrete though (to carry and to use) compared to other headlamps. It's almost always in my pocket or carrybag.

 Carrying a lantern around is not exactly a EDC'able


----------



## Jahn

someone should market a headlamp that can clip right to the brim of a baseball cap. hey, it worked for flipup shades on glasses and rollerblades in sneakers, so why not headlamps?


----------



## warpdriver

I dunno, I don't wear a cap often. I'd prefer the retractable mechanism of the Zipka. Stays firmly on your head without the bulk. I use it on the plane even to read (bothers my wife less when she wants to sleep). It's no worse looking than wearing a HD25-1 in public


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I dunno, I don't wear a cap often. I'd prefer the retractable mechanism of the Zipka. Stays firmly on your head without the bulk. I use it on the plane even to read (bothers my wife less when she wants to sleep). It's no worse looking than wearing a HD25-1 in public_

 

ah i see, just a button on the back, lamp in the front, invisible cords on the side. that's not too bad actually.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_someone should market a headlamp that can clip right to the brim of a baseball cap. hey, it worked for flipup shades on glasses and rollerblades in sneakers, so why not headlamps?_

 

Ball cap clip on lights do exist, they aren't very bright though.

 I have the Princeton Tech EOS. I like it a lot. I think I will mod it with a Cree XR-E emitter which will up the brightness, especially the flood/spill part of the light.

 -Ed


----------



## trains are bad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_someone should market a headlamp that can clip right to the brim of a baseball cap. hey, it worked for flipup shades on glasses and rollerblades in sneakers, so why not headlamps?_

 

You can clip a surefire E1E or possibly E2e to the brim of a hat.


----------



## Graphicism

...After spending 20 minutes on the flashlight forum I've already shelled out over $80!


----------



## Edwood

Oh, and the HDS EDC's clip can be clipped onto ball cap as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -Ed


----------



## jlo mein

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see you pulled the trigger on the Raw NS. Did you get the Cree XR-E upgrade?_

 

Most definitely! Can't go without the latest on such an expensive purchase hehe...also got a blue trit marker.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My U60 will remain in my collection and my L4 will too since its beam is unique. But the rest will eventually be displaced by Cree/Seoul lights_

 

I'm looking forward to the Surefire E1X and E2X (cree versions of E1L/E2L). They were shown off at SHOT Show 2007 during the Surefire party (beamshots below). Hopefully they'll be out sometime in March.


----------



## Old Pa

Another plug for the Arc-P. I finally got one of these beauties six months ago to replace the MagLite Solitaire that had been riding in my pocket for five years. Having a flashlight at hand is practical, and not just when your eyes tank. The Arc-P is beautifully designed and crafted, tiny but powerful. The LED should never burn out or break and the circuitry keep the thing bright throughout the battery's life. $40.00USD no longer seems like a lot of money for a pocket light, even to an original cheapskate.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlo mein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking forward to the Surefire E1X and E2X (cree versions of E1L/E2L). They were shown off at SHOT Show 2007 during the Surefire party (beamshots below). Hopefully they'll be out sometime in March. _

 

Yeah, I'm going to be picking up one of those. My DMini is my stopgap so I don't have to hold my breath for Surefire to deliver something (may be still hard to find for a long time even after release)


----------



## jlo mein

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I'm going to be picking up one of those. My DMini is my stopgap so I don't have to hold my breath for Surefire to deliver something (may be still hard to find for a long time even after release)_

 


 Yes it's beginning to appear that way. I keep hearing about delays on CPF. I think I'm going to buy an E1E and stick the high powered Lumens Factory incandescent bulb in it, then get the official Surefire cree head attachment when it comes out.


----------



## Jahn

SHOT Show. For a second I thought "wow, the flashlight forum folks already have their own meets going on, nice! uh, "Single-beam, Halogen, Optics Trade Show?" 

 Then I googled it. It's the "Shootin' Huntin' Outdoors Trade Show!" Aw man, piggybackin' offa a bigger deal...DOH.

 Come to think of it, how come we head-fiers have our own Can meets? I mean really, are those Home Theatre guys really that bad? I know a few of us do go to the CES and Stereophile shindigs too. We should all get along too, it's all about the music after all!


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_someone should market a headlamp that can clip right to the brim of a baseball cap. hey, it worked for flipup shades on glasses and rollerblades in sneakers, so why not headlamps?_

 

Here you go.

http://www.the-gadgeteer.com/review/..._led_cap_light

 -Ed


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here you go.

http://www.the-gadgeteer.com/review/..._led_cap_light

 -Ed_

 

uh oh, i want it.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_uh oh, i want it._

 

You could always just strap a lantern to your hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, so now I know what all of my friends are thinking when I start talking about headphones... OMG, this world is big enough to play host to flashlight nuts?_

 

Couldn't have said it better myself!
 SCARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Though, I could see how it might be fun to have a UV light (http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/show....php?t=155312). Scientific curiosity!


----------



## kwkarth

I just picked up some new Fenix Cree based torches (P1D, L0D, L1D) and they are very nice!

 The Cree LED is a winner! I have an HDS EDC60XRGT which is the standard by which I judge all my other lights. The new Fenix P1D-CE is very impressive indeed! The color looks to my eye, as good or better than that of the Luxeon based 60XRGT. The brightness of the P1D is rated at 135 lumens on high. There is no question that it is quite a bit brighter than the HDS. It is physically much smaller than the HDS as well. In the HDS' favor, the HDS is built like an Abrams tank and the P1d like a Willys Jeep. For the buckage though, the new Fenix torches are hard to beat;

The Fenix Store 

 Cheers!


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just picked up some new Fenix Cree based torches (P1D, L0D, L1D) and they are very nice!

 The Cree LED is a winner! I have an HDS EDC60XRGT which is the standard by which I judge all my other lights. The new Fenix P1D-CE is very impressive indeed! The color looks to my eye, as good or better than that of the Luxeon based 60XRGT. The brightness of the P1D is rated at 135 lumens on high. There is no question that it is quite a bit brighter than the HDS. It is physically much smaller than the HDS as well. In the HDS' favor, the HDS is built like an Abrams tank and the P1d like a Willys Jeep. For the buckage though, the new Fenix torches are hard to beat;

The Fenix Store 

 Cheers!_

 


 Heheh, you know the only worthy replacement for the U60XRGT will be the U120XRGT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heheh, you know the only worthy replacement for the U60XRGT will be the U120XRGT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed_

 

No doubt! How about a U135XRCE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would like a compact version too!

 Hey, what do you think about HDS/EDC being acquired by Nova Tec?


----------



## jlo mein

ok so today I got tired of waiting, headed down to a local vendor, and picked up a Surefire E1e. Wow! It's defintely a lot smaller than I thought it was. Already have the high output lamp from Lumen Factory coming, and I'll replace the head with the Cree LED version when it comes out.

 I also got the privilege of testing out the M6 with low output lamp....WOW!!! I can only imagine how bright it is with the high output lamp.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No doubt! How about a U135XRCE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would like a compact version too!

 Hey, what do you think about HDS/EDC being acquired by Nova Tec?_

 

Hopefully it means lower prices and more availability, but I'm not holding my breath. Their military contract is good for them but probably not for consumers. At least they're making money.

 At least Henry is still there.

 -Ed


----------



## Deuterium

Just starting in this new (to me) hobby. Started small, very small, with the Fenix EO. Very impressive for such a little piece.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hopefully it means lower prices and more availability, but I'm not holding my breath. Their military contract is good for them but probably not for consumers. At least they're making money.

 At least Henry is still there.

 -Ed_

 

I'm glad to hear that Henry is still going to be around!
 Well, I guess we just keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

What's going on... I flipped to page 12 of this thread and all of a sudden it's like I'm new to head-fi again.


----------



## Amuse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's going on... I flipped to page 12 of this thread and all of a sudden it's like I'm new to head-fi again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, it's never too late to get into flashlights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, I want to make my first flashlight purchase. Is there a KSC75 of the flashlight world?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Amuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, it's never too late to get into flashlights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, I want to make my first flashlight purchase. Is there a KSC75 of the flashlight world?_

 

I would say that the Fenix line of flashlights qualify for that spot at each of their respective price points. Another good bang for the buck is the new LED based Mag lights. The 2AA and 3AA models seem to be pretty good values. They're focusable, but unregulated.

 The Fenix models are definate steps up though.

 All four of these models are particularly good values:
http://fenix-store.com/index.php?cPath=22_55

 The 1AAA model, L0D-CE, is about the size of a MAG Solitaire, but 100 times brighter @ 50 lumens, digitally controlled and regulated with 5 modes, etc. Killer (almost tactical) brightness from something smaller than my little finger.

 The 1AA model, L1D-CE, is smaller (about 1/2 the size) of a 2AA LED Mag light, has digitally regulated output with 5 modes, is quite a bit brighter, etc.

 The 1x123 model, P1D-CE, is half the size of the L1D, and sports a 135 lumen max output, again, digitally regulated with 5 modes. This is a remarkable level of output in a light that's only 2.5 inches long. It's brighter than a 6D cell Mag light. The downside of the P1D, if any, is that it uses the 123 lithium battery and is twist activated. If you buy your 123 cells from the web, their price isn't bad at all, but if you buy them from any brick and mortar store, you'll pay 5 or 6 bux a piece!

 Overall, the L1D-CE is probably the most practical of the bunch. It uses a conventional AA battery, but can use a lithium AA too if you want the extra battery life. It is conveniently clicky switch activated and is almost as bright as the P1D-CE at a 90 lumens rated output. You can select two modes of initial turn on brightness and easlily cycle through the other modes.

 I have one of each, and they're all very nice lights.

 BTW, the L2D-CE is as bright as the P1D-CE but is the size of a 2AA Mag light, so it's a killer choice too, if size isn't an issue. It's modes of operation are the same as the L1D, so it can be set for initial activation at maximun brightness. I'm not sure if I would trust my life to it in a tactical sense, (I've had no troubles with any of my CE versions) but the price/performance is compelling.

 In a life / death situation, I would wait for the cree versions from Surefire or HDS.


----------



## Edwood

I'm really excited about the plastic cased Novatac EDC 60 that is going to (eventually) be released. Hopefully they can price it close to the $50 mark.

 -Ed


----------



## jlo mein

A $50 plastic Novatec EDC would be an incredible deal. Although 60 lumens is coming up a little short with recent LED advances.


----------



## F107plus5

All I know is that my life would not be the same without plastic garbage bags, microwave ovens, and pocket flashlights!

 How did I ever survive without a tiny pocket flashlight? I'll never know! Truly a modern technological marvel!!


----------



## vibin247

I'm particularly interested in the Cree'd L1. What would be really nice is if they could do a shortened Cree'd L2. Oh, and don't buy those MagLite LED upgrades. Went to Wal-Mart and was curious about how they perform, but was deeply unimpressed for the price. However, we won't need to change the bulb, ever.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tattoou2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Believe me, flashlights are as addictive, fun, and "wallet-thinning" as headphones and audio gear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

how much is their orpheus?


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how much is their orpheus?_

 

The SureFire beast would be something like the Orpheus

http://www.opticsplanet.net/surefire...light-br1.html

 The sweet spot of the interesting lights are between $50 and $500, just like headphones


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The SureFire beast would be something like the Orpheus

http://www.opticsplanet.net/surefire...light-br1.html

 The sweet spot of the interesting lights are between $50 and $500, just like headphones_

 

 Quote:


 Product Code: FS-FL-B1R-BK

 Regular price: $4,807.50
Sale price: $4,800.00
 You Save: $7.50 
 

That is brilliant!


----------



## nibiyabi

Quote:


 Product Code: FS-FL-B1R-BK

 Regular price: $4,807.50
 Sale price: $4,800.00
 You Save: $7.50 
 

I lol'ed.


----------



## panik343

Wow, head-fi'ers really do have to have the best of everything huh? lol


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digitalmind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is brilliant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:
 Product Code: FS-FL-B1R-BK
 Regular price: $4,807.50
 Sale price: $4,800.00
 You Save: $7.50_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nibiyabi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I lol'ed._

 

x2+rotf too.
 jeez, what a great sale! maybe i should buy 2 of them at that price! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 costco had a giant flashlight for ~$35 that had something like a million candle power. i wonder if that they could see that from the space station.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just picked up some new Fenix Cree based torches (P1D, L0D, L1D) and they are very nice!

 The Cree LED is a winner! I have an HDS EDC60XRGT which is the standard by which I judge all my other lights. The new Fenix P1D-CE is very impressive indeed! The color looks to my eye, as good or better than that of the Luxeon based 60XRGT. The brightness of the P1D is rated at 135 lumens on high. There is no question that it is quite a bit brighter than the HDS. It is physically much smaller than the HDS as well. In the HDS' favor, the HDS is built like an Abrams tank and the P1d like a Willys Jeep. For the buckage though, the new Fenix torches are hard to beat;

The Fenix Store 

 Cheers!_

 

I wish Fenix wouldn't put all those darned modes on their lights. A P1D-CE with a rotary mode select (high and low only) and push button clicky with momentary mode would be great.

 Until one of those shows up though, I'm sticking with my Inova T2.


----------



## gshan

Hmm...

 My mom bought one of those Garrity keychain lights and I saw that the output blew my Inova one away. I became a little curious about the current technology (If something from the local drugstore is _this_ good...) and browsed CPF for the first time. Happened to run across this thread and see that there's something even better at a good price. Then I read that my original X5 now has a 3rd generation model that blows it away as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Next thing you know I'm checking out UnknownVT's great L2D-CE review. This much light from two AAs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - 






 This Fenix is about to become my intro to the CPF world. I have eight or nine NiMH AA's sitting around too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *panik343* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, head-fi'ers really do have to have the best of everything huh? lol_

 

YES!, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## drizek

oh...my...god... Its happening. The flashlighte curse will caste a darke shadowe on head-fie. 

 "And heres my portable rig: iRiver H340, DIY IC w/Neutrik black/gold mini plugs, RSA Hornet, Sennheiser HD 650, Rolex Submariner, Fenix Digital LOD, Gold plated Zippo with high purity butane, keys to my Maybach, a pure-bred Chihuahua and about 50 maxed out credit cards"


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh...my...god... Its happening. The flashlighte curse will caste a darke shadowe on head-fie. 

 "And heres my portable rig: iRiver H340, DIY IC w/Neutrik black/gold mini plugs, RSA Hornet, Sennheiser HD 650, Rolex Submariner, Fenix Digital LOD, Gold plated Zippo with high purity butane, keys to my Maybach, a pure-bred Chihuahua and about 50 maxed out credit cards"_

 

LOL, I'm embarassed to say that I have a single flashlight that costs more than all but one component in my portable rig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## jlo mein

Very easy to do Edwood haha...it's much too addicting.

 I told myself a year ago I would never buy a light over $50. Now I have a Surefire E1e with Lumens Factory EO-E1R bulb, Surefire L4, and an Orb Raw Ns (my most expensive light, around $200CDN).






 I think my favourite light overall is my desert tan Surefire G2 with Lumens Factory HO-9 bulb and two AW 3.7v RCR123 batteries. The nitrolon polymer material feels great in the hand, it's incredibly durable, and it's the brightest light I own.


----------



## Edwood

What's up with CPF? It's down again, anyone able to access CPF?

 -Ed


----------



## Jesse Peters

Flashlight-Fi! Yes! I like Surefire flashlights, nothing beats blinding your enemy in the dark in a good ol fashioned gunfight. Roar.


----------



## n00bler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zuerst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought it was fleshlight for a moment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

And now Head-Fi has search results for "fleshlight" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 [size=xx-small]not that I found this by looking for "fleshlight" *cough* pink lady *cough*[/size]


----------



## Edwood

I have a Nautilus in HA3 Natural headed my way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

My latest acquisition:

 McLux PD-S






 -Ed


----------



## rsaavedra

Any of the flashlight-fiers care to comment on the specs of this little behemoth:

LED Loupe Light Homepage
LED Loupe Light from Ultralight Optics - Restorative Dentistry New Product - Dentalcompare

 My brother is a dentist and sent me those links.


----------



## ianp

That's one of the beauties of the internet, all the niche interest groups can have a forum. Now, what's the URL to that 1930s flypaper forum again ?


----------



## Edwood

Yes. I have officially lost my mind.


----------



## vibin247

Anyone check out the specs on the upcoming UA2 Optimus and UB2 Invictus from SureFire? I'm looking at the UB2 Invictus myself. There's also the T1A, Titan Aluminum. It's all in the latest catalog that's downloadable on the company's website.


----------



## archosman

anyone here have any problems with their Surefires? I had two that failed on me. I believe it's in the button as one of them no longer clicks properly. I love the light output but I'm pretty disapointed with 2 dead flashlights that are well into $200 territory.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archosman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone here have any problems with their Surefires? I had two that failed on me. I believe it's in the button as one of them no longer clicks properly. I love the light output but I'm pretty disapointed with 2 dead flashlights that are well into $200 territory._

 

Nearly all my flashlights are customs now. But there are plenty of modded and replacement parts for Surefires out there. Sort of Surefire "Legos" if you will.

 There are some two stage switches here.
Sandwich Shoppe Surefire Mods

 I don't know if McGizmo Mclicky switches that will fit your Surefire, but they are very reliable.

 The only Surefire I may end up owning will only have the KL4 head and glass, everything else is completely custom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vibin247* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone check out the specs on the upcoming UA2 Optimus and UB2 Invictus from SureFire? I'm looking at the UB2 Invictus myself. There's also the T1A, Titan Aluminum. It's all in the latest catalog that's downloadable on the company's website._

 

In case you haven't seen it, the big CPF thread about it is here.
Surefire Optimus and Invictus - CandlePowerForums






 -Ed


----------



## vibin247

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archosman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone here have any problems with their Surefires?_

 

I have dropped my A2 a couple of times, and it stills works. Sometimes it's hard to screw back on the tailcap when you change batteries, but nothing out of the ordinary. That's unfortunate that you've got 2 of them go bad, but SureFire customer service is pretty darn good. I remember getting my A2 for the first time and looking at the incandescent bulb that came with it, and it was definitely crooked. I sent an e-mail, and a couple weeks later, they sent a new incandescent bulb, free of charge.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archosman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone here have any problems with their Surefires? I had two that failed on me. I believe it's in the button as one of them no longer clicks properly. I love the light output but I'm pretty disapointed with 2 dead flashlights that are well into $200 territory._

 

I also had a clicky problem in one of my Surefires. The clicky internals are plastic and a bit of flashing found it's way into the clicky mechanism making for an inconsistent click. A couple of minutes with a screwdriver, sandpaper, and some oil and it was back to functioning correctly.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vibin247* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone check out the specs on the upcoming UA2 Optimus and UB2 Invictus from SureFire? I'm looking at the UB2 Invictus myself. There's also the T1A, Titan Aluminum. It's all in the latest catalog that's downloadable on the company's website._

 

The Optimus looks almost EDC-capable. I'll have to look into it some more...


----------



## warubozu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archosman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone here have any problems with their Surefires? I had two that failed on me. I believe it's in the button as one of them no longer clicks properly. I love the light output but I'm pretty disapointed with 2 dead flashlights that are well into $200 territory._

 

Wow, that's a bummer. I never had any problems with any of the Surefires that I've owned over the years. About the only things I've had to replace on them were the headlamps when burn out and the rubber o-rings on the tailcap and head sections of some models.


----------



## digitaldave

I just picked up a couple from Fenix, the new E01 and a L1D Q5. I'm not a flashlight expert, but they are great so far. To my noob eyes, the L1D is superior to my old 2D MagLite! There are only two problms so far...

 1) There isn't a red filter for the E01;
 2) I now want a TK10






 Dave.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Hey guys,

 I am amazed how wonderful is Head-fi, I feel everything is covered on this forum.

 So here is the deal, I currently own a Petzl Myo XP and a CMG Infinity Ultra. Both these units have been used for years and I appreciate their characteristics, I use the Petzl headlamp for mountain biking it has 3 modes and provide a lot of light for a led headlamp.

 The CMG infinity is used as a key chain and general use, quite powerful and long lasting light for a single AA battery flashlight, great stuff!

 I am now looking to acquire a flashlight and I want something serious. The flashlight must be LED based because I hate having to change the bulbs. I am looking at a flashlight that will provide a very powerful mode and another to take a walk without disturbing everyone. It will be used mostly for camping, must be durable and relatively compact (sub 10 inches).

 I think I have found the perfect torch: Surefire E2D LED Defender.

 What you guys think? Also I would like to know the best sites to order flashlight related stuff?

 Thanks,

 Charles


----------



## Omega

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys,

 I am amazed how wonderful is Head-fi, I feel everything is covered on this forum.

 So here is the deal, I currently own a Petzl Myo XP and a CMG Infinity Ultra. Both these units have been used for years and I appreciate their characteristics, I use the Petzl headlamp for mountain biking it has 3 modes and provide a lot of light for a led headlamp.

 The CMG infinity is used as a key chain and general use, quite powerful and long lasting light for a single AA battery flashlight, great stuff!

 I am now looking to acquire a flashlight and I want something serious. The flashlight must be LED based because I hate having to change the bulbs. I am looking at a flashlight that will provide a very powerful mode and another to take a walk without disturbing everyone. It will be used mostly for camping, must be durable and relatively compact (sub 10 inches).

 I think I have found the perfect torch: Surefire E2D LED Defender.

 What you guys think? Also I would like to know the best sites to order flashlight related stuff?

 Thanks,

 Charles_

 

I own that Surefire torch...and never use it. Actually, I have not even seen it since moving, so maybe I no longer own it. Anyway, it requires you to use fairly expensive disposable batteries (123A) taht are unlikely to be used in any of your other camping gear. Lamp doesn't last that long on a single battery. After it burnt out on me twice while camping, I got a new one.

 Also, it the pointy edges are a nuisance, and it is larger than it needs to be. I now use an Orb Raw. Brighter, lighter, rechargeable, fits in my pocket, is dimmable. And cheaper, which is surprising, now.

 It is of minimal use as a self-defense device. I live in a city known for violent crime, and often walk home at night...I never used the Surefire for that purpose. It is not going to be any kind of deterrent, because it is neither an obvious display of power, nor a significant advantage in close quarters. Big guy << big Maglite << gang of guys << knife << gun.

 Check out Lighthound.com.


----------



## Omega

Forgot to recommend...for camping, get a cheap Innova LED torch or something. Cheap and durable. The CPF (CandlePowerForums) folks can recommend something good.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Hello Omega,

 Thanks for your input, if you manage to find the Surefire, I would gladly buy it if you wanna get rid of it!

 Charles


----------



## marvin

Mostly agree with Omega. The pointy tines are a nuisance if you pocket carry as they eat through pocket linings really quickly. For SD purposes, it's makes for a better fistload than a E2L, but that's pretty far down on the totem pole of self defense tools. Then again, you are in Canada so it's probably the best thing you can lug short of a club (long D-cell maglite). It also tail stands, and I believe it's the only Surefire to do so. If you need that and are set on a Surefire for some reason, it's pretty much your only choice.

 Personally, I'd rather have a E2L or a E1B if I were set on a Surefire.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Well I could not care less about the defensive purpose of the flashlight. What I like about it is the two phase, I like having a really powerful light and a pretty dim one with a lot of run time. This model is the only one with 120 and 5 lumen in the LED category, the runtime is 76 hours in the lower mode and 1.9 hours in the higher beam one.

 You guys know anything similar in other brands? I have read that Surefire has conservative measurement of their flashlights.

 Thanks,

 Charles

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mostly agree with Omega. The pointy tines are a nuisance if you pocket carry as they eat through pocket linings really quickly. For SD purposes, it's makes for a better fistload than a E2L, but that's pretty far down on the totem pole of self defense tools. Then again, you are in Canada so it's probably the best thing you can lug short of a club (long D-cell maglite). It also tail stands, and I believe it's the only Surefire to do so. If you need that and are set on a Surefire for some reason, it's pretty much your only choice.

 Personally, I'd rather have a E2L or a E1B if I were set on a Surefire._


----------



## meat01

You can check out Fenix flashlights.


----------



## marvin

Nitecore and Novatac also offer highly adjustable lights with >100 lumen maximums.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Here's a review between a few of the mentioned torches...

SureFire E2D LED Defender Flashlight Review

 SureFire E2DL 120 lumens
 Fenix P3D-Q5 215 lumens
 Inova T4-MP 175 lumens
 Fenix TK10 225 lumens

 The TK10 seems interesting, even tho the lumens rating is higher the real life test shows the Surefire and Fenix are pretty close. The Fenix is about 60$ less expensive and they sell a bike mount which is highly interesting! I'll continue looking, thanks for the info meat01.

 EDIT: Here is a few pictures of the TK10

 EDIT: I have just came across the Nitecore lamps and they have that adjustable light level, really cool, damn so now I have at least 3 choices.


----------



## flashfan

Wow, joined this board almost two years ago after lurking for awhile, and can't believe that I saw this thread for the first time just yesterday! Have been a member of candlepowerforums (CPF) since 2001.

 Surefire is _generally_ considered the top of the line for established manufacturers (although there are detractors). The prices are likewise often top of the line. 

 Check out two of their newest lights: the UA2 Optimus (2-200 lumens) and the UB2 Invictus (2-400 lumens). I don't think these two lights are available yet, but to me they're worth waiting for. Variable output, battery-power indicator, etc., etc. For more info, check out the PDF catalog on the surefire website. (sorry, I don't know how to do links.)

 The use of CR123 batteries can be a downside because of cost, as has been mentioned before. There have/had also been some cases of lithium 123 batteries exploding inside the flashlight. IIRC, "no-name" 123 batteries have a higher incidence of explosion than brands like Duracell, Energizer, Surefire, Streamlight, etc.

 Lots and lots of info regarding flashlights. Can't even begin to scratch the surface of the knowledge base...and despite my years on CPF, I'm woefully _un_informed.

 BTW, my favorite flashlight company is BrightGuy.com. Their discounted prices might _not_ be the lowest on the web (Surefire at full retail per strict _Surefire policies, but I believe they do offer free shipping for SureFire lights), but their customer service is second to none! I think Brightguy offers the widest selection of different flashlights and brands, and they go out of their way to handle special requests. Very friendly staff that will help you select the best light for your needs._


----------



## Edwood

I've completely lost my mind when it comes to flashlights. Although, right now, I'm into the DIY stuff for flashlights. Wiring and soldering is a breeze compared to soldering and wiring headphone amps.

 -Ed


----------



## Grey Massacre

Hey Edwood,

 I have read the entire thread before posting and I seen the progression! You've seen the light huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am still considering a few models, I subscribed to the candlepowerforums. I think it will be the Fenix P3D Q5, well for now! I am still reading around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which light you own that is using the CR123 battery type you prefer? I noticed you own many single cell ones, I might go that route.

 Thanks,

 Charles

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've completely lost my mind when it comes to flashlights. Although, right now, I'm into the DIY stuff for flashlights. Wiring and soldering is a breeze compared to soldering and wiring headphone amps.

 -Ed_


----------



## Grey Massacre

I went with the Fenix P3D Q5 with bike mount! This will pair well with my headlamp doing some mountain bike night rides. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Charles


----------



## ledflashlightwwx

in here ///// , have a good flashlight ,come on heeeeeeheeeeeeeeeee


----------

